#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-09
<JonathanD> morning PA
<InHisName> morning to you, JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy InHisName
<JonathanD> this is gonna bea fun one
<JonathanD> 23 is closed.
<JonathanD> we've spent the past 2 weeks checking alt routes.
<waltman> canoe?
<JonathanD> thats one possibility.
<waltman> today would be a nice day for it
<JonathanD> it would
<JonathanD> waltman: you know we have a canoe now?
<JonathanD> we got it last week.
<JonathanD> it's a large one, I could probably float my car on it with some outriggers ::P
<waltman> So I don't know why you're complaining about 23 then. Just take it down to the river and float downstream to work.
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm not sure taht solves all my problems :)
<waltman> I suppose the commute home would be a little tougher...
<JonathanD> just a bit.
<JonathanD> worth noting I don't actually have paddles yet, so "impossible" might be more accurate.
<JonathanD> I suppose I could put some sort of paddles on the wheels of hte car.
<JonathanD> lets caulk the wagon!
<waltman> maybe you could rig up a bicycle wheel as a pedal-powered outboard motor
<waltman> breakfast &
<JonathanD> good plan.
<HowdyDoody> 2.5 days and no hangs yet.
<HowdyDoody> If only you had foresight to buy an amphibious car in first place, JonathanD
<HowdyDoody> jedijf what is world does jedijf_znc mean?
<andrew> znc is an irc thing
<jedijf> znc is an irc bouncer...a friend setup a server and invited me to use it, so to keep the enthusiasm up...using it, but it's no screen + irrsi <--at least to me
<ChinnoDog> You can still use irssi with it if you want
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i know, did that too
<knightzero> Morning all.
<ssweeny> [A[B
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny isn't booting up this morning
<ssweeny> pleia2, i've seen you twice now but was caught up in the middle of introductions
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, it's 5pm here and i haven't slept
<ChinnoDog> oh. Sleeping is good
<InHisName> here ?  Spain ?
<jedijf> sleepin america have fun at UDS
<jedijf> we are so well represented at UDS....even if lyz /thinks/ she prefers sf
<InHisName> UDS?
<InHisName> No snappy comeback from PennBot ?
<andrew> !ping
<andrew> @ping
<PennBot> pong
 * pleia2 goes to find ssweeny 
<andrew> you lost him already?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny is married now. He should be easier to see by the day.
<andrew> ouch
<ChinnoDog> Statistically speaking, you know.
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: go ahead, tell me I'm wrong
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-10
<Irishmanluke> ChinnoDog: at first I thought you meant he'd be easier to find because he's "tied down"
<Irishmanluke> no more wild adventures
<ssweeny> Irishmanluke, that is certainly not the case
<jedijf> ssweeny: which statement is not the case?
<jedijf> there are two
<ssweeny> i guess both
<jedijf> or, everything that happens at UDS, stays at UDS
<ssweeny> i don't know how being married affects one's ability to find me, especially since my wife's not here
<ssweeny> and i have had some wild adventures
<ssweeny> even before i got here
<jedijf> i think ChinnoDog meant a frosh forty of the marriage variety
<jedijf> that's what i thought anyway....but with ChinnoDog, clarification is always in order
<jedijf> ssweeny: how is it so far?
<ssweeny> jedijf, it is a magical experience
<ssweeny> also pleia2 seemed to find me without much trouble
<jedijf> ssweeny: for you, it's just great timinmg; there is almost no better way to start a new job
<ssweeny> we just spent the last several hours in a bar with a couple of my newfound coworkers
<jedijf> see
<ssweeny> yep
<ChinnoDog> lol. With me clarification is always in order?
<ChinnoDog> I was referring to marriage making one larger and hence easier to see
<ChinnoDog> "frosh forty"??
<Irishmanluke> no I got it after the second time through
<Irishmanluke> fat is good, what if we all end up camped out in a bunker somewhere, who do you think is going to live the longest?
<ChinnoDog> The one that likes the taste of friends
<ssweeny> mmm, friends
<Irishmanluke> ok, fat and muscle
<Irishmanluke> you need both
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: honeymoon heavy? is that better?
<teddy-dbear> all I need is stuffing :-D
 * Irishmanluke grabs teddy-dbear by the throat 
 * teddy-dbear hugs Irishmanluke back
<jedijf> ssweeny: so to summarize ChinnoDog and Irishmanluke, i guess you should cannablilize your most threatening new co-worker
<teddy-dbear> go after lamalex, nobody will care ;-)
 * ssweeny still hasn't met him in person
<ssweeny> he's here somewhere
<jedijf> i think this is going to be the perpetual miss
<ssweeny> pleia2 said she'd introduce us but he's nowhere to be found
<teddy-dbear> somebody must have already got to him
<teddy-dbear> either that or he's in a bar somewhere
<Irishmanluke> PennBot: Lamalex
<PennBot> It has been said that Lamalex is yo daddy or in need of a life or a big proponent of latex or jthan's hero or MIA or in big trouble or lazy or jthan's father or This is your lamalex. This is your lamalex on drugs: < lamalex> my ldft arm os fuuuucjrf, Irishmanluke
<Irishmanluke> it used to say he was punk as fu*k
<Irishmanluke> PennBot: uptime
<PennBot> Irishmanluke: I have been running for 17 weeks, 0 days, 7 hours, 17 minutes, and 31 seconds.
<Irishmanluke> oh not too long
<Irishmanluke> I guess I wasn't here or I didn't notice the last time he went down
<Irishmanluke> I wrote a little testing script in perl today
<Irishmanluke> perl is a pretty neat language
<teddy-dbear> teddy bear is much better...... it's all in your head
<Irishmanluke> my friend just told me that bash sucks, we can't be friends anymore
<jedijf> that's no friend
<Irishmanluke> yeah, "I mostly did python and .NET"
<Irishmanluke> I thought he was going to be a real hacker but I was so wrong
<Irishmanluke> "I don't like perl so I don't know very much about it"
<Irishmanluke> spoken like a windows user
<Irishmanluke> it's amazing the arrogance you can find among my colleagues, a few classes and they think they're experts
<ChinnoDog> Sounding an awful lot like a linux snob right now.
<Irishmanluke> yeah I know I went overboard
<Irishmanluke> what annoys me is that people can be so dismissive about things they really know nothing about
<Irishmanluke> apperently there's a class I have to take where we write assembly code
<Irishmanluke> my goal: make the electrical and computer engineers look dumb
<ChinnoDog> You could write code that modifies itself
<Irishmanluke> in assembly?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<Irishmanluke> yeah it would modify itself and then break
<ChinnoDog> Just overwrite instructions in memory and then flush the queue
<ChinnoDog> I did it when I learned assembly
<Irishmanluke> oh nice
<ChinnoDog> You have to flush the queue before you get to the instruction though. Otherwise the old instruction could still be in the instruction pipeline
<Irishmanluke> In my aunts apartment someone left a bunch of computer books lying out so I took a couple, most of them werent' that intersting though
<Irishmanluke> ChinnoDog: back up a second, what is the queue?
<ChinnoDog> I forget all the correct terminology. lol. x86 CPUs read ahead and decode instructions before they are executed
<ChinnoDog> By the time you are executing one instruction a bunch of others are already being loaded into the CPU
<ChinnoDog> If it has already read in an instruction from memory and then you modify it in memory, it will have no effect
<Irishmanluke> this queue is something inside of the CPU?
<ChinnoDog> You have to force a JMP to flush it
<ChinnoDog> I thought you were learning assembly :-p
<Irishmanluke> no, I'm going to be, next term
<Irishmanluke> er in two terms
<ChinnoDog> oh, k. Yes. This is what originally gave the x86 series of CPUs their performance advantage. It allows pipelining.
<ChinnoDog> It is also why AMD CPUs are faster than Intel per clock cycle. Shorter pipeline.
<Irishmanluke> JMP is the instruction?
<ChinnoDog> Any kind of jump is fine, whether it is JMP or a conditional jump
<ChinnoDog> Jumps have performance penalties though.
<Irishmanluke> aruond how many instructions do modern processers have?
<ChinnoDog> idk. I only ever used the original 8086 instruction set. :-)
<ChinnoDog> I'm pretty sure I had a 286 I was testing stuff on, so I couldn't have been using 386 instructions.
<waltman> Irishmanluke: Do you know Dave Richardson at SIG?
<ChinnoDog> I didn't write anything really fancy. Just some DOS toy apps. I'm no Steve Gibson
<Irishmanluke> waltman: no I don't think so, is he in Market Data?
<Irishmanluke> ChinnoDog: there are not many people that can say they've written programs in assembly
<Irishmanluke> on the Ti you can actually edit machine code in hex
<Irishmanluke> well I would be very impressed with someone that could hack something together that way I would also wonder about them
<waltman> Irishmanluke: He works on high-performance computing, but I don't know the actual name of the group.
<waltman> I wrote a bit of assembly back in the day :)
<Irishmanluke> and now you're just a lazy perl hacker :)
<waltman> I had an assignment as an undergrad where we had to write a towers of hanoi program in 68000 assembler
<Irishmanluke> did you do it recursively?
<waltman> of course!
<waltman> actually I'm not positive I did
<waltman> But I remember that we got points for how few instructions we used, so I guess I probably did use recursion
<Irishmanluke> is recursion difficult in assembly?
<waltman> It was a LONG time ago, but I don't think it's particularly difficult.
<waltman> probably no different from calling any other function
<waltman> at least on this instruction set
<Irishmanluke> you mean you can define a subroutine and it will just automatically be pushed to a stack when you call it?
<waltman> That actually turned out to be a useful class, because afterwards I ended up working on Stratus computers which used very similar CPUs. I never wrote assembler there, but it was occasionally useful in debugging to see what instructions were getting generated.
<ChinnoDog> Nothing is automatic except what the hardware provides, Irishmanluke
<ChinnoDog> Push your calling arguments onto the stack and then jump to the subroutine start
<ChinnoDog> That is, if you prefer C calling convention. There are others.
<Irishmanluke> ah
<waltman> I think you just pushed some parameters onto the stack and then jumped to a tag marking the beginning of the "subroutine". First thing that would do was pop the stack and store them in registers or suchlike.
<ChinnoDog> You can use your registers as arguments if you are writing assembly because you have full control on what is there. In a compiled higher level language you have to follow convention.
<waltman> 68000 assembly was a lot cleaner and simpler than intel's x86 instruction set
<Irishmanluke> right
<Irishmanluke> so I picked up a book called Modern Operating Systems
<Irishmanluke> don't know what kind of gold is in there
<waltman> how "modern" does it get?
<Irishmanluke> not sure
<Irishmanluke> It was published in 1992
<waltman> is it Tannenbaum's book?
<Irishmanluke> yep
<Irishmanluke> I literally picked it up, it was lying in my aunts apartment
<waltman> I checked that out of the library at one point when I was taking the grad OS course. I liked it a lot better than the official book for the class.
<Irishmanluke> the Drexel course?
<waltman> yeah
<waltman> I hope they've revamped it by now.  It was the worst grad course I took.
<Irishmanluke> it looks linteresting
<Irishmanluke> the book that is
<Irishmanluke> did you read chapter 8 case study 2: Ms-Dos
<waltman> I think I just skimmed through a few parts.
<mikedep333> Irishmanluke: I shudder to think what's in the case study for MS-DOS!
<Irishmanluke> If I get the time I will definitely try to read this book, if it's not to dense for me
<waltman> Don't you have to take an OS class at some point anyway?
<Irishmanluke> that's a good question
<Irishmanluke> doesn't look like it really
<Irishmanluke> you can take CS 370 Operating Systems as an elective
<Irishmanluke> the dependency tree for CS 370 is like 4 or 5 deep though
<Irishmanluke> ok I figured it out, there a three other classes I would have to take in order to take that class
<Irishmanluke> I should write a script to traverse this website and figure out the dependency trees for classes, then display them
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ssweeny> pfft... you mean afternoon
<JonathanD> Well, it is a bit late.
<ssweeny> almost lunch time
<teddy-dbear> morning JonathanD
<teddy-dbear> afternoon ssweeny
<ssweeny> afternoon teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<pleia2> morning JonathanD, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<pleia2> (almost lunch time)++
 * ssweeny is fairly certain that pleia2 is in the same time zone as him
<pleia2> maybe even the same room!
<ssweeny> maybe even sitting next to me
<pleia2> \o/
<ssweeny> \o/ indeed
<JonathanD> Oh my!
<JonathanD> I think I'm going for a run.
<JonathanD> still early enough, I think.
 * ssweeny is going to run to lunch
 * rmg51 is going to run to the bathroom
<teddy-dbear> TMI!!!!1 :P
<JonathanD> Back.
 * rmg51 now runs off to work :-(:P
 * InHisName thinks the runs are less evil than the opposite
<InHisName> Morning to: JonathanD, rmg51, teddy-dbear  and anyone else awake.
<InHisName> Is it time to say 'evening' to you 2 ?   ssweeny & pleia2
<HowdyDoody> Well, its been 3 days 21 hours up and still not frozen.
<HowdyDoody> The trick I am using is to ctrl-alt-f1 just before switching away with the kvm, so alt-F7 is not in any connected state.  So far so good.
<HowdyDoody> Now, I guess I'll just leave it in alt-F7 mode (desktop) and see if it freezes there after a few hours.
<ssweeny> InHisName, still afternoon
<InHisName> ssweeny: strange didn't you say lamalex is there too?  Frequently I log in thru some Europeon connection here in PA, while lamalex goes to Europe and logs in via Corvallis OR...
<ssweeny> InHisName, actually i just met lamalex a while ago
<lamalex> ssweeny, sorry for the haste, I had to poop real bad
<ssweeny> i have no idea about his irc connection habits
<lamalex> tmi
<ssweeny> lamalex, no sweat. been there.
<lamalex> oh, there was sweat
<ssweeny> fair enough
<InHisName> gettin' sweaty over there ?
<InHisName> They must be workin' you all very much.
<knightzero> Morning all.
<InHisName> Howdy, knightzero
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> Whats new in Ubuntu land?
<ssweeny> nothing much going on really
<ssweeny> slow week
<InHisName> ssweeny: you already know most everything being said ?   Nothing new ?    I sure could of had lots fun finding new stuff to learn !
<jedijf> well there's a memorable meeting
<jedijf> i'd love to stay and 'chit' chat, but...
<ssweeny> InHisName, i was being sarcastic
<ChinnoDog> hi Kevin_Sweeney
<ChinnoDog> I see how it is.
<HowdyDoody> Still working after a few hours
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<PennBot> http://www.instantcrickets.com
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-11
<InHisName> yawn
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<JonathanD> To work!
<JonathanD> rmg51: you're late, and missed my good morning :/
<teddy-dbear> his computer lost the connection :P
<teddy-dbear> didn't see your good morning
<teddy-dbear> so...... morning JonathanD
 * pleia2 gives teddy-dbear some treats
 * teddy-dbear hugs pleia2
<pleia2> :)
<andrew> noms
<andrew> now I'm hungry
<ChinnoDog> eat some teddy treats
<JonathanD> Morning!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<teddy-dbear> Good chocolate to all!
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<InHisName> Goooooood    ----> BACON! & chocolate  to SamuraiAlba, teddy-dbear, JonathanD, ChinnoDog, andrew, and pleia2
<JonathanD> Hello InHisName
<InHisName> Whew! lotta early risers and typers today
<JonathanD> hi SamuraiAlba
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jrmy> anyone know about the ps3 and linux?
<jrmy> good morning btw
<jrmy> or perhaphs connecting to an irc server when it only says the address but no port
<ChinnoDog> Default IRC port is 6667
<jrmy> what does ssl mean?
<jrmy> if it says irc.insertwhateverhere.org (ssl) #channel
<jrmy> and the default port doesnt seem to work
<jrmy> then what?
<PennBot> It has been said that then what is jthan, jrmy
<jrmy> perhaps the server is down
<ChinnoDog> The SSL port is usually different
<ChinnoDog> According to wikipedia, it is often 6679 or 6697
<jrmy> sucks i dont know that much about irc
<ChinnoDog> SSL = secure sockets layer. It is also used by web sites using https, which is http over SSL.
<jrmy> eh.. maybe i shoudl just give up
<jrmy> sure i can use my ps3 for a computer but i dont know if its worth it
<ChinnoDog> http traffic is on port ip, SSL is on port 443. For IRC, unencrypted traffis is on 6667, SSL is often custom but the above mentioned ports are commonly used according to wikipedia
<ChinnoDog> err... http traffic is on port 80
<jrmy> how do you set the ssl port?
<ChinnoDog> In your IRC client? Depends on the client.
<ChinnoDog> You are using xchat. idk about in there. Someone here know xchat?
<jrmy> hell i should probably just sell it (my ps3)
<teddy-dbear> it should be similar to pidgin
<teddy-dbear> look under buddy list then tools
<teddy-dbear> then prefs
<teddy-dbear> there should be a network tab
<teddy-dbear> if that doesn't work I don't know
<jrmy> uh.. what?
<jrmy> whatever.. dont matter
<ChinnoDog> You give up so easily
<HowdyDoody> Almost 5 days uptime, and no frozen status yet!
<jrmy> ChinnoDog: guess life hasnt been to encouraging
<jrmy> i didnt have a good father figure
<jrmy> yelled at me my whole childhood
<jrmy> so i suppose i have an absence of encouragement
<jrmy> not your fault..
<IdleOne> <SpitfireWP> Xchat -> network list -> find the net you want to use ssl on, change the server/port to server/sslport
<IdleOne> <SpitfireWP> e.g. irc.freenode.net/6667 to irc.freenode.net/6670
<IdleOne> <SpitfireWP> Then tick the use ssl option.
<IdleOne> <SpitfireWP> (forgot to mention, once you find the net you want to ssl on, you need to select it and press edit)
<IdleOne> there ya go
<IdleOne> at some point in time you need to forgive all those people who weren't so nice to you and move on. I will let you know when I decide to follow my own advice :/
<jrmy> i forgave him.. but i dont know how to change how i do things
<jrmy> when ive been liek this for over half of my life
<jrmy> i feel like at times i have lots of bad memories and little good ones
<jrmy> even though im mostly an optimist
<IdleOne> it isn't easy and there is no one method but I know that allowing yourself to give up never works.
<jrmy> well lets do a new subject
<jrmy> if i wanted to use linux for the os and wanted to program robots what would be the best language(s) to use?
<jrmy> well.. learn
<jrmy> at this point i know nothing on electronics besides basics and nothing as far as programming
<IdleOne> python and/or perl
<IdleOne> check out supybot
<jrmy> i assume linux would be the best choice seeing as some of the distros are less bulky and in turn faster
<jrmy> but i'd probably need to write my own distro which if im not mistaken can be done
<jrmy> IdleOne: supybot or is that a typo?
<IdleOne> no typo
<jrmy> k
<IdleOne> it can be done, look up Linux from scratch
<jrmy> btw i meant tangile robot
<jrmy> tangible*
<jrmy> not an irc bot.. lol
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> no idea.
<ChinnoDog> That is a tall order for someone that has never done it before
<jrmy> idk.. just assumed there were some knowledgable people in this channel
<ChinnoDog> What kind of robot do you want to build?
<jrmy> well i just plan on taking some classes in college in the near future
<jrmy> well eventually a larger more humanoid robot
<jrmy> but i'd make just about anything to start with
<jrmy> liek a robotic arn
<jrmy> arm*
<jrmy> or say a bot that mows my lawn.. lol
<IdleOne> those exist already
<ChinnoDog> Pick one, jrmy. Both are feasable. You probably don't want to build the hardware, but hardware is available.
<ChinnoDog> For example, you could get into roomba hacking
<jrmy> roomba hacking?
<ChinnoDog> There is lots of info online about hacking roombas and adding your own programs
<IdleOne> roomba are autonomous vacuum
<IdleOne> they zip around the house and clean stuff up
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Once you know how it works you can build a bigger oen with a lawnmower blade and program it to not run over small children
<jrmy> lol
<IdleOne> fun to watch for 5 minutes then you realize it manages to get itself stuck a lot
<jrmy> aww... shuucks
<ChinnoDog> Make it intelligent enough not to do that
<jrmy> i coudl just say what i want to build for the big goal
<IdleOne> lawn mower would need GPS
<IdleOne> you don't want to be mowing down the neighbors roses
<jrmy> sure its even been thought of
<jrmy> lol
<ChinnoDog> Not /need/ GPS. There are other ways to do it.
<ChinnoDog> Roomba does not have GPS
<jrmy> my robot would invole using motion sensing
<ChinnoDog> It still manages to mow your carpet without taking a trip to the corner store.
<IdleOne> it doesn't need to watch out for kids and roses
<ChinnoDog> But it doesn't leave the house
<ChinnoDog> I think because it uses some kind of programmed barrier, right?
<IdleOne> something with a spinning blades that can cut off your leg need a little more "smarts"
<jedijf> jrmy: electronics and programming and learning==ti launchpad or arduino, if you want a launchpad email me your address to jedijf at myfisher dot org and i will mail one out to you
<ChinnoDog> You can use programmed barrier + no small children directive
<jrmy> 2 =?
<jedijf> google it
<jrmy> dunno if i need a launchpad account yet
<IdleOne> jrmy: you know what would be really awesome is if you can make me a USB Powered coffee maker
<IdleOne> not a warmer
<IdleOne> I want it to brew coffee
<IdleOne> :)
<jrmy> heh
<ChinnoDog> IdleOne: Have you seen the tower PC with the coffee maker built into it on the internets?
<IdleOne> I am serious dude
<IdleOne> I have not
<IdleOne> but if it is real I will buy one asap
<jrmy> has there been any talk on a robot controlled by motion conrtol that is a humanoid?
<jrmy> or in development
<ChinnoDog> I can't find the full sized pic now, but here it is: http://www.boingboing.net/2002/12/08/coffeemaking-pc-case.html
<PennBot> Title: Coffee-making PC casemod - Boing Boing (at www.boingboing.net)
<IdleOne> Toyota has been working on and building humanoid robots for 30 years
<jrmy> thats essentially what i'd want to build
<jrmy> but it would be dumb if someones already gonna make what i'd have planned
<jrmy> seeing as thsi would porbably take me at least 2 years to do
<jrmy> this*
<IdleOne> ChinnoDog: looks cool but I don't want to build it myself
<IdleOne> I want to have it delivered to my house with a pound of coffee ready to brew :)
<jrmy> and more specifically speaking this robot human interaction would be like playing a virtual reality game
<jrmy> except its real and youre controlling a robot
<jrmy> either by a controller or motion conrtol in say a ball cage or on a ball with motion sensing
<jrmy> whoops to many motion
 * jrmy got 3 hours of sleep
<jrmy> any of this sound familiar as far as anyone making this?
<jrmy> as far as i know thsi isnt existent now..
<jrmy> seeing as ive seen no robots walking around or whatever
<jrmy> perhaps i coudl make money off of the idea but idk..
<jrmy> i know it would be very expensive
<teddy-dbear> you never met andrew ;-)
<IdleOne> problem Toyota has is getting the robot to walk around and be sure it doesn't step on anybody
<jrmy> well is there robots AI controlled or human controlled?
<jrmy> are*
<jrmy> mine woudl be essentially human controlled besides motor functionality
<jrmy> their*
<jrmy> derp
<jrmy> i'd probably even be to far behind on making the robot when the tiem woudl come
<jrmy> probably asking to many questions
<jrmy> i just dont know where to look or what keywords to search for proper information
<jrmy> anyways i need to either learn some engineering skills or programming
<jrmy> and get a team of peopel to help buld said project
 * jrmy hates his typos
<andrew> teddy-dbear: What about me?
<jrmy> i guess everything is available to make my robot
<jrmy> ive just been irresponsible with my schooling
<jrmy> well.. was fun talking again..
<teddy-dbear> andrew: you will always be a bot to me :-D
<jrmy> would talking about hacking a current gen game system be innapropriate in this channel?
<InHisName> Didn't I read a couple of years ago, a company demo-ing a robotic lawnmower that ran amok the audience and knocked down a small child (infant?) before it was stopped.    Or did I just dream it ?
<HowdyDoody> The update manager did not pop up and prompt for updating like it used to before u/g to 11.04.
<HowdyDoody> What to check for re-setting to automatically run?
<IdleOne> check the Software Sources under the update tab
<HowdyDoody> Hmmm, Auto Updt: check for updt [checked]   only notify about available updates [checked]
<IdleOne> you have normal releases selected?
<HowdyDoody> impnt, reccom, unsupp, selected
<HowdyDoody> set for 'daily'
<IdleOne> yeah under that you should see Release Upgrade
<IdleOne> set that to Normal Releases
<HowdyDoody> Yes, 'normal releases'
<IdleOne> ok, close that and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HowdyDoody> ok
<HowdyDoody> It was ran 5 days ago, and run manually just this hour.  30 items found and updated.
<HowdyDoody> I would have expected some to be other days than today and 5 days ago.  Like 1-4 days ago.   Doing apt-get now
<HowdyDoody> for what its worth: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<HowdyDoody> I guess I wait a few days and see if its gonna work automatically .
<IdleOne> you can run sudo do-release-upgrade
<IdleOne> what version are you running right now?
<HowdyDoody> what ever came with 11.04 upgrade
<IdleOne> ok so you are running 11.04 right now
<HowdyDoody> yes
<IdleOne> I am confused
<IdleOne> what updates/upgrades were you expecting?
<HowdyDoody> I ran update manager 'check' and found 30 to install today.
<IdleOne> ok sudo apt-get upgrade
<HowdyDoody> I u/g 5+ days ago. and all good then.
<HowdyDoody> Nothing to update since then till I clicked 'check'
<HowdyDoody>  sudo apt-get upgrade  ---->0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<IdleOne> if it tells you 0 packages then there isn't any to upgrade
<IdleOne> so you are all up to date
<HowdyDoody> I am now, I installed the 30 I   MANUALLY found by clicking 'check'.     I expected some of that 30 to have dribbled in on days # 1-4 between days 0 and 5.
<JonathanD> Playing with unity a bit more I have now found a few things that annoy me.
<JonathanD> (still don't hate it yet)
<jedijf> me waits to see Unity report on JonathanD
<jedijf> doh
<jedijf> /me
<JonathanD> It looks nice. It just doesn't flow as well as I'm used to...
<jedijf> 6 weeks
<JonathanD> also I wanted to try padre and it doesn't work (ubuntu 11.04 problem, not a unity problem)
<jrmy> i wonder if 11.04 woudl work on my machine
<SamuraiAlba> Backtrack 5 is out :O  ubuntu 10.04 based :O
<andrew> 10.04?
<PennBot> It has been said that 10.04 is and LTS, right, andrew
<ChinnoDog> 11.04?
<ChinnoDog> He doesn't know about that one
<andrew> Teach him!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: 11.04 is an Ubuntu release involving narwhals
<PennBot> Okay!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: jrmy?
<PennBot> hmm... jrmy is not pennsylvanian but I, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: jrmy is also taking over the world with fembots
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<jrmy> what?
<PennBot> SWINE FLU
<SamuraiAlba> when is the next PLUG?
<JonathanD> We'll find out when people come on irc saying they are there ;)
<SamuraiAlba> hehe  I wanna go to one :)
<andrew> SamuraiAlba: last night?
<SamuraiAlba> ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-12
<jthan> WHOA
 * jthan pokes around
<jthan> anyone?
<rmg51> o/
<jthan> \o/
<jthan> I just upgraded to Natty... Terribly disappointed :-(
<rmg51> yeah, I'm not feeling Unity :-/
<jthan> Nope.
<jthan> And in general the whole thing is buggy..
<jthan> After I resume from suspend things go missing until a reboot.. Just not happy with the performance. My boot time is near 2 minutes.
<rmg51> on a clean install I lost wireless with network manager
<jthan> now without Googling I can't even figure out how to ditch Unity :-P
<rmg51> easy
<jthan> Do I have to change my session?
<rmg51> system
<rmg51> admin
<rmg51> login screen
<jthan> Ah. yea.
<rmg51> at the bottom is a drop down box
<rmg51> pick classic
<jthan> Is it any less buggy for you?
<rmg51> depends on the computer
<rmg51> this one is still on 10.10
<rmg51> just didn't get around to upgrading it yet
<rmg51> Teddy's System76 laptop seems fine
<rmg51> had to go back to rhythmbox
<rmg51> banshee messed up :-(
<jthan> Oh boy. I gotta ehad out for now. I'm reconfiguring some stuff on my linode then I should be back full time ;-)
<jthan> good chatting for all of five minutes
<rmg51> bye
<bts3685|vps> jthan: holy crap dude, you're alive!
<jthan> bts3685|vps: same could be said to you!
<jthan> Soon as I drag all the files off the linode and reinstall... an OS - I'll get irssi up and running
<jthan> Calc and Analytical Writing have been kicking my BUTT, and work has been pretty hectic.
<ChinnoDog> jthan is too busy for us
<InHisName> What a busy nite (for only jthan)
<bts3685|vps> i've been busy working!
<InHisName> Lucky stiff, a paying job!
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How goes?
<rmg51> just reading the digital version of the morning Inquirer
<rmg51> breakfast time :)
<ssweeny> lunch time :)
<rmg51> let me know when it's nap time ;-)
<InHisName> Good morning all you early birds and luncheon fellows - JonathanD, rmg51, & ss
<InHisName> ssweeny  instead of ss
<JonathanD> Hello InHisName
<InHisName> Whuts up this morn, JonathanD
<JonathanD> nothing much.
<JonathanD> Gonna do some more recabling today.
<InHisName> Ooooo sooo exciting, re-cabling.   Cat-5 ?
<JonathanD> power.
<InHisName> It's still better than wearysome task that keeps on repeating and repeating
<InHisName> job searching
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * teddy-dbear hugs :-D
 * InHisName notices it is now afternoon already.
<JonathanD> indeed.
<JonathanD> InHisName: so it is.
<InHisName> so lets have a frenzied discussion of things ubuntu.
<knightzero> Ubuntu, Wine, and a particular e-book reader that requires Visual basic do not play well together.
<InHisName> Go tee-totaler and dump the e-book reader and keep ubuntu.
<knightzero> I would if it weren't required for school - and if the alternative wasn't a horrible web based HTML reader with zero search functionality.
<InHisName> Or if you are very inflexable, adopt VirtualBox and add an OS that supports VB for the e-reader.
<knightzero> That's my current workaround.  I'd still love to make it work in Wine though.  Its not Wine's fault at all, this program is just....eh....describable in words that violate the family-friendly nature of this channel.
<InHisName> Ok, moving on....   If I enable 'cube' in compiz in 10.04  what command spins and other actions on it ?
<knightzero> If you have the CompizConfig settings manager installed, you should be able to map it to whatever you want.
<InHisName> Yea, I got that.   I seem to have only two desktops but not able to see cube yet.  Must be more settings to fix.
<knightzero> The button mappings are under rotate cube>bindings, and you'll need to enable rotate cube and desktop cube
<teddy-dbear> flipping the cube is no fun with only 2 desktops :P
<InHisName> initiate = <ctrl><alt>Button1     so I tried ctrl-alt + all diff mouse buttons  what is '1'?
<knightzero> Too true, teddy-dbear
<knightzero> button1=usually the left mouse button.
<InHisName> Where to increase count of desktops from 2 ?
<knightzero> hold all three and you can spin the cube
<teddy-dbear> default is crtl/alt/left or right arrows
<InHisName> That shifts to left desktop
<knightzero> From the desktops view on your gnome toolbar, you should be able to right click and select the number of desktops.
<InHisName> Is setting for # desktops in compizmgr ?
<teddy-dbear> bottom right corner
<teddy-dbear> lower panel
<InHisName> Ok I see it now
<teddy-dbear> you should have 2 squares showing
<InHisName> Ok setting changed to 4.    Shows 4 upon review but still only 2 to move about in, yet.    Do I need to 'reboot' or sumthin' ?
<knightzero> You should be able to change arrangement as well - if they are stacked as a square, the cube rotation doesn't work quite right.
<knightzero> Under preferences, set rows to 1
<InHisName> Yea, they are 1 row 4 desktops.    But only have two so far.
<InHisName> 4 cols x 1 row
<knightzero> That should update immediately.
<InHisName> reboot to see if that fixes anything .....   Two other things want a reboot anyway.
<InHisName> well reboot cleared that up. Got 4 desktops in one row.
<InHisName> Ok, now it rotates
<InHisName> Now you guys can resume the regularly scheduled discussions about all things ubuntu......
<InHisName> kids home from school.   Chore day.   bb MUCH later
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-13
<InHisName> Kids asleep.  I'm back for more discussions.
<HowdyDoody> Still running
<ChinnoDog> I think facebook died
<InHisName> Really?  I wouldn't know since I have never signed up.
<InHisName> I'm listening to "Vegan Black Metal Chef Episode  Pad Thai"   wanna see it ?
<ChinnoDog> pad thai, like most Thai dishes, is best with meat
<InHisName> chek it out: http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/shortorder/2011/05/vegan_black_metal_chef_makes_p.php
<PennBot> Title: Vegan Black Metal Chef Makes Pad Thai - Miami Restaurants and Dining - Short Order (at blogs.miaminewtimes.com)
<InHisName> The music track makes up for the missing meat.
<InHisName> yawn, g'nite
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Good Morning US  - rmg51, & JonathanD
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> It's the early people party!
<JonathanD> Can I get any of you some tea?
<InHisName> Prefer cool water
<JonathanD> I have a water bottle.
<InHisName> Can you send it DCC ?
<JonathanD> I have DCC disabled :(
<JonathanD> but if you come here to get it, I have some bacon cooking too
<InHisName> I may too for all I know.
<InHisName> eSlurp  for eWater and eBacon
<JonathanD> looks a bit yucky outside.
<rmg51> wait till next week and all the rain
<JonathanD> I don't want rain
<JonathanD> I want to jog.
<rmg51> break out the rain suit :-/
<JonathanD> I has no rain suit.
<JonathanD> I don't even have anything to jog with. just jeans and a tshirt.
<rmg51> http://weather.philly.com/US/PA/Philadelphia.html
<PennBot> Title: Weather Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Weather Weather | philly.com (at weather.philly.com)
<JonathanD> We should cancel the rain.
<JonathanD> on account of rain.
<rmg51> the rain is canceled due to persistent sunshine :-D
<JonathanD> sounds good
<rmg51> so does breakfast :-[
<ChinnoDog> breakfast++
<waltman> bacon++
<JonathanD> c++?
<andrew> Hmm... Whatever I have for snack tonight, breakfast/lunch/dinner/snack tomorrow, and breakfast/lunch sunday is already getting a ++ from me after last weekend
<ChinnoDog> What happened last weekend?
<andrew> I'm helping with a scout leadership training which is last weekend and this weekend, and the guy in charge of food for the staff is pretty much given free reign on what he prepares, and he does quite well
<waltman> Oh, I thought you meant it would be ++ because last weekend's food was so lousy :)
<andrew> No, not at all, those meals were just as good
<waltman> I'm hoping for some good food this weekend, too.
<andrew> Sunday we had turkey sandwiches for lunch (nothing that special), but they also brought out left over (but freshly cooked) bacon from breakfast, with sprinkles on top
<waltman> It's my college reunion this weekend. There's a party tonight which will should have open bar and yummy noms.
<waltman> I'm skipping the $140/person dinner tomorrow night, but I'm confident we'll find something else good.
<andrew> But dinner last weekend was indian themed, including individually prepared servings of rice pudding
<andrew> for a great price that I didn't have to pay (participant's cost covers food & whatnot for the staff)
<waltman> awesome
<waltman> actually indian might be good tomorrow night.  there are some great places around 40th st, and it'll keep the veggies happy
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: picnic?
<PennBot> picnic are fun :-D, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: camping?
<PennBot> It has been said that camping is http://geeknic.org/?p=144 June 24th-26th, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> How do I add that to the calendar?
<andrew> I think the best part about the food over these weekends is that the guy who is running the kitchen does not do anything realated to it for a living (iirc, he does something with small parts)
<andrew> which calendar?
<ChinnoDog> The upa calendar
<pleia2> you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/Administriva and follow the directions :)
<PennBot> Title: PennsylvaniaTeam/Administriva - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> It says I could bother lamalex about it
<pleia2> or kevin, just email them
<pleia2> could ask for admin on it too if you want, they will probably give it to you
<ChinnoDog> But then i can't blame lamalex when it isn't updated
<pleia2> he lives in Maine now, it needs new admins
<pleia2> I'm still an LP admin :(
<ChinnoDog> LP?
<pleia2> launchpad
 * teddy-dbear nominates ChinnoDog for admin :-D
 * ChinnoDog hides
<ChinnoDog> ok, fine fine. I'll be admin
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: Can I be an LPadmin? I just need to know if there are any rules for approving peeps.
<pleia2> you'll have to follow up with freelancer, he's the LP team owner
<pleia2> (I can't add admins, and I'm not part of the team anymore anyway)
<ChinnoDog> k
<ChinnoDog> woo, 4 star hotels on priceline ftw
<pleia2> woo, 5 star hotels paid for by canonical ftw
<pleia2> I see you got lp sorted :)
<ChinnoDog> :-)
<ChinnoDog> 5 stars? who is rating these hotels? the priceline rating only goes up to 4.
 * pleia2 shrugs
<ssweeny> agreed. 5-star hotels for free are awesome
 * ssweeny still complains about spotty wireless
<ChinnoDog> I wonder if wifi equipped computers from the US are tuned for US wifi frequencie
<ChinnoDog> frequencies
<ChinnoDog> Oh. The bands are the same but some slots aren't always allowed. I thought the bands were shifted.
<ssweeny> maybe the 50Hz AC power interferes differently
<ChinnoDog> Maybe, but that is converted to DC before it reaches the laptop
<jedijf> maybe the wireless sucks
<ChinnoDog> Bring a bigger antenna next time
<ssweeny> it's still running through the wals
<ssweeny> also walls
 * ssweeny blames the wifi for his typo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-14
<JonathanD> pleia2: did you get crissis message :P
<JonathanD> I think she had too much caffiene.
<JonathanD>  /249
<ChinnoDog> It's 1:13am there
<JonathanD> true :P
<InHisName> Now it's only 1/2 hour till 1:13 am here
<pleia2> JonathanD: yes, it made me smile :)
<pleia2> <3 Crissi
<JonathanD> Good morning pleia2
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> jo rmg51
<JonathanD> er
<JonathanD> hi, I mean.
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> About time for my jog.
<rmg51> about time for me to go shopping
<rmg51> I don't like to shop in crowds :P
<Irishmanluke> I hate crowds
<JonathanD> I like to go to the grocery at 6am on fridays.
<rmg51> round one is done ;-)
<rmg51> JonathanD:  I have to go either Sat or Sun. I have to be at work by 8 a.m. during the week
<waltman> round one of what?
<rmg51> shopping
<waltman> shopping?
<rmg51> for noms
<waltman> That was fast.
<rmg51> no crowds  no wait
<JonathanD> indeed.
<JonathanD> it's nice, isn't it :P
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> it's fast even with stopping to talk a bit with the morning crew
<rmg51> and getting all the fresh stuff :-D
<waltman> super- or farmers market?
<JonathanD> theres a farmers market in bridgeport.... should check it out today.
<rmg51> waltman: supermarket
<rmg51> get there early and all the fresh stuff is being put out
<rmg51> time for round 2
<rmg51> there are a few things I need at Target :-/
<rmg51> but first a stop in the kitchen for a fresh bagel :-D
<jedijf> cream cheese or butter?
<jedijf> toasted or plain?
<rmg51> as is
<jedijf> bleh
<rmg51> for the car
<jedijf> toasted cream cheese ftw
<rmg51> toasted with peanut butter :-[
<jedijf> ++ that is awesome ^^^
<pleia2> JonathanD: good morning!
<rmg51> o/
<pleia2> g'day rmg51
<rmg51> afternoon :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> only 13 hours until I touch down in california!
 * pleia2 lurks in germany
<rmg51> I've heard that about you ;-)
<JonathanD> Monring pleia2
<Irishmanluke> morning #ubuntu-us-pa
<Irishmanluke> wish I didn't have anything to do today
<Irishmanluke> on the bright side, bacon
<rmg51> oh well, it's time to bite the bullet and start the upgrade of this laptop
<rmg51> see you in a couple hours
<rmg51> maybe :-/
<knightzero> good luck rmg51
<rmg51> this laptop has given me problems in the past :P
<knightzero> What model are you working with?
<rmg51> Dell Inspiron 1505
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<rmg51> later
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-15
<Irishmanluke> hello teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> it's the moment of truth.... will it boot... will there be problems?
<teddy-dbear> will network manger work better then it has been?
<teddy-dbear> doesn't like the hardware and won't run Unity
<teddy-dbear> silly Nvidia drivers
<teddy-dbear> well that didn't work
<teddy-dbear> without the nvidia driver compiz doesn't work now there is only a blank screen :-(
<teddy-dbear> and it won't reboot
<teddy-dbear> it will boot into recovery mode but not regular mode :P
<teddy-dbear> that's better
<teddy-dbear> back to normal
<ssweeny> oh man the tiredness
<knightzero> rmg51: how'd it go?
<rmg51> compiz isn't working right
<rmg51> had trouble getting to boot
<rmg51> seems to be working now
<rmg51> just can't flip the cube :-/
<knightzero> I had to fiddle around in the compiz config manager to get it working again.
<rmg51> everything is set. it just won't spin
<rmg51> that explains the cube not working
<rmg51> nvidia drives are active but not in use
<rmg51> so much for compiz
<waltman> Tired
<rmg51> done for the night
<teddy-dbear> nite-nite :-[
<InHisName> any one left after teddy left ?
<knightzero> None that I can see.
<mikedep333> http://lxde.org/
<InHisName> Good Morning everybody and JonathanD too.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy.
<rmg51> now I have no wireless
<rmg51> 11.04 has broken too many things for my taste
<rmg51> wireless is dead
<mikedep333> rmg51: which wi-fi chipset?
<rmg51> I have to look it up
<mikedep333> lspci would be sufficient
<mikedep333> or if you know the model name
<rmg51>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT
<rmg51> this happened once before and I fixed it with a clean install
<mikedep333> rmg51: that's a northbridge chipset family
<mikedep333> lspci should list something like  "04:00:0 Ethernet Controller: <this-is-the-model-or-chipset-name>
<mikedep333> also
<mikedep333> you might want to grep dmesg for 'firmware'
<mikedep333> if your chipset requires binary blob firmware to be loaded
<rmg51>  Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<mikedep333> ok, that's wired
<mikedep333> I think it uses the same prefix for a wi-fi one
<rmg51> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG
<rmg51> picked the wrong one :-/
<mikedep333> rmg51: that should be very well supported
<mikedep333> I will still grep dmesg for 'firmware'
<rmg51> I did
<rmg51> couldn't find anything
<mikedep333> http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<PennBot> Title: Intel Wireless WiFi Link drivers for Linux* (at intellinuxwireless.org)
<mikedep333> run lsmod
<mikedep333> see if "iwlwifi" has been loaded
<rmg51> 12.366293] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
<mikedep333> here used to be a driver specific for the 3945 hardware (ipw3945 hosted on ipw3945.sourceforge.net). This project is deprecated, please use the iwlwifi driver instead.
<mikedep333> did you upgrade from a previous release?
<rmg51> yep
<mikedep333> maybe it's trying to use the old driver
<mikedep333> run lsmod and see what driver is loaded
<rmg51> it was working for a short time
<rmg51> I've had trouble with wifi for a while
<mikedep333> rmg51, ok, but can you please run lsmod and see what driver is loaded?
<rmg51> always lost the connection
<rmg51> one moment
<mikedep333> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748677
<PennBot> Title: [ubuntu] new to ubuntu wireless troubles with Intel 3945ABG - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<mikedep333> reportedly it instantly fixed it to manually load the module: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<mikedep333> and then: echo iwl3945 >> /etc/modules
<rmg51> doesn't look like any driver is loaded
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> try: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<mikedep333> it looks like the 'iwl' project includes multiple modules
<mikedep333> such as 'iwlagn'
<mikedep333> but the one for your chipset is 'iwl3945'
<mikedep333> if the old driver, 'ipw3945' was loaded, that would be an issue
<rmg51> iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/747025
<PennBot> Title: Bug #747025 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu Natty): “Modprobe passes 11n_disable=1 option to iwl3945 which doesn't support the option” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<rmg51> iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
<mikedep333> iwl3945: Unknown option: 11n_disable
<mikedep333> A temporary workaround is to remove /etc/modprobe.d/intel-3945-iwlagn-disable11n.conf file and then run sudo modprobe iwl3945 .
<mikedep333> does anyone know if there is a preferred distro for trying out GNOME 3.0?
<rmg51> cannot remove `/etc/modprobe.d/intel-3945-iwlagn-disable11n.conf': No such file or directory
<mikedep333> rmg51: ok
<mikedep333> does iwl3945 stay loaded when you load it?
<mikedep333> load it manually that is
<rmg51>  Type:              802.11 WiFi
<rmg51>   Driver:            iwl3945
<rmg51>   State:             unavailable
<mikedep333> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748677
<PennBot> Title: [ubuntu] new to ubuntu wireless troubles with Intel 3945ABG - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<mikedep333> try the: rfkill list all
<mikedep333> what command did you run for that output?
<mikedep333> rfkill handles the hardware buttons for disabling wi-fi
<rmg51>  12.312218] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s
<rmg51> [   12.312224] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation
<rmg51> [   12.312312] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<rmg51> [   12.312328] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<rmg51> [   12.366287] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
<rmg51> [   12.366293] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
<rmg51> [   12.366453] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
<rmg51> [   12.987373] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
<rmg51> any more then that and I'll flood the channel
<rmg51> but that was everything
<mikedep333> ok, try the rfkill command
<mikedep333> and verify that it is still loaded
<rmg51> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<rmg51> 	Soft blocked: yes
<rmg51> 	Hard blocked: no
<rmg51> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<rmg51> 	Soft blocked: no
<rmg51> 	Hard blocked: yes
<mikedep333> oh, god
<mikedep333> I ran into this issue on my dell studio 14z
<mikedep333> when I tried to replace the dell wi-fi card, I had issues like this
<mikedep333> where it thinks there's 2nd wifi card by dell
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/523143
<PennBot> Title: Bug #523143 in linux (Ubuntu): “Wireless RFKILL defaults to on (wireless off) and can't be turned off.” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mikedep333> "I since managed to solve this problem on my (dell) laptop by disabling a specific kernel module called "dell-laptop"."
<rmg51> nm won't even let me enable wireless
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah, because of an rfkill
<mikedep333> try: rmmod dell_laptop
<mikedep333> and then: rfkill list
<mikedep333> or rather: rfkill list all
<rmg51> command not found
<mikedep333> rmg51: sudo rmmod dell_laptop
<rmg51> did that
<mikedep333> rmg51: I would be totally amazed if "rmmod" was not available on your system
<rmg51> ERROR: Module dell_laptop does not exist in /proc/modules
<mikedep333> r m m o d
<rmg51> copied and pasted
<mikedep333> rmg51: ok
<mikedep333> try running: lsmod | grep dell
<rmg51> dell_wmi               12601  0
<rmg51> sparse_keymap          13666  1 dell_wmi
<rmg51> not much there
<mikedep333> rmg51: I believe the crux of the problem is that your wi-fi adapter has a hard block with rfkill
<mikedep333> as seen with: rfkill list all
<mikedep333> <rmg51> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<mikedep333> <rmg51>  Soft blocked: yes
<mikedep333> <rmg51>  Hard blocked: no
<mikedep333> <rmg51> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<mikedep333> <rmg51>  Soft blocked: no
<mikedep333> <rmg51>  Hard blocked: yes
<rmg51> looks like this is now a desktop computer
<mikedep333> rmg51: have you tried pressing the wi-fi hardware button or Fn button on your laptop?
<rmg51> like I said before, this happened once before and I fixed it with a clean install
<mikedep333> rmg51: ok
<rmg51> fn F2 does nothing
<rmg51> wait
<rmg51> light just came on :-D
<mikedep333> rmg51: :D
<rmg51> I have wifi
<mikedep333> ahh, a simple solution to a complex problem
<rmg51> just don't ask how it was fixed
<rmg51> no
<rmg51> I tried that several times with no result
<mikedep333> rmg51: as rfkill demonstrated, there was a block on the wi-fi, presumably by the button
<mikedep333> rmg51: maybe iwl3945 wasn't loaded before?
<rmg51> maybe
<mikedep333> so both steps were necessary
<mikedep333> I don't think it will hurt to echo iwl3945 > /etc/modules
<rmg51> I pushed that button so many times there is no way to know if it was o or off
<mikedep333> rmg51: right
<rmg51> right now I am going to leave well enough alone :-/
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah, but you want it to work after you reboot, don't you?
<rmg51> reboot? what's that?
<rmg51> this laptop stay on all the time
<rmg51> it just get rebooted for kernel updates
<mikedep333> rmg51: one month for now when you have to do kernel updates, then you'll have to deal with this again
<mikedep333> but echoing iwl3945 into /etc/modules might prevent that issue
<rmg51> /etc/modules: Permission denied
<rmg51> with sudo ^
<mikedep333> run: sudo su first
<mikedep333> it's annoying how you can't easily echo with sudo
<mikedep333> WAIT
<mikedep333> echo with >>
<mikedep333> the only two lines in my /etc/modules are:
<mikedep333> lp
<mikedep333> rtc
<mikedep333> in case you overwrote it
<rmg51> I'm not showing anything
<mikedep333> rmg51: cat /etc/modules
<mikedep333> ignore the comments
<rmg51> nothing
<mikedep333> hmm, crap
<mikedep333> when was /etc/modules modified?
<mikedep333> eg, 1 minute ago?
<mikedep333> or days ago when ubuntu developers prepared it?
<rmg51> no way to know
<mikedep333> rmg51: loook at the timestamp
<mikedep333> right click on the file in nautilus and go to properties
<mikedep333> or run: ls -l /etc/modules
<mikedep333> or was it modified hours ago or so when you upgraded to natty?
<rmg51> upgraded yesterday
<mikedep333> rmg51: ok, good
<mikedep333> that's when you upgraded to natty?
<rmg51> dated today ay 8:51
<mikedep333> oh, crap
<mikedep333> then we overwrote it
<rmg51> iwl3945
<rmg51> that's all that is there
<mikedep333> run: lsmod | grep lp
<mikedep333> lsmod | grep rtc
<mikedep333> my other system only has 'lp' in that file
<rmg51> root@rmg:~#  lsmod | grep lp
<rmg51> lp                     13349  0
<rmg51> parport                36746  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
<rmg51> rtc returns nothing
<mikedep333> rmg51: ok
<mikedep333> after running: sudo su
<mikedep333> run: echo lp >> /etc/modules
<mikedep333> that will add 'lp' to a line on the end of the file
<mikedep333> rmg51: to be honeset and upfront with you, the comamnd that I told you to run: "echo iwl3945 > /etc/modules" overwrote the file and may have messed up something else
<mikedep333> but most likely not
<rmg51> one way to find out is to just reboot and see what happens
<mikedep333> rmg51: ok!
<rmg51> back shortly
<mikedep333> ok, I'll be here
<rmg51> I hope =-O
<mikedep333> hurray, you're back
<rmg51> and the wifi light is still on :-D
<mikedep333> :-D
<mikedep333> well, there
<rmg51> time for breakfast
<mikedep333> my work here is done
<mikedep333> rmg51: I had breakfast at my desk while helping you
<rmg51> is it time for a nap?
<mikedep333> I'll be around later
<mikedep333> I'm going for a walk at the mall.
<mikedep333> probably grabbing coffee too
<rmg51> I should be good now
<mikedep333> rmg51: enjoy!
<rmg51> now if only when I disconnect the cat5 wireless doesn't keep disconnecting me :-/
<mikedep333> rmg51: sigh, I'll see if I can help you with that later
<rmg51> once again wireless is dead
<rmg51> died all by itself :-(
<JonathanD> awesome.
<rmg51> back to being a desktop computer
<rmg51> either that or just do a clean install
<mikedep333> rmg51: I'm here
<mikedep333> do you want me to help you or do you want to just do a clean install?
<rmg51> wireless doesn't like this laptop
<rmg51> we can go back over everything but it will probably just break again
<mikedep333> rmg51: whatever you'd like
<mikedep333> I'm the fix-it kind of person.
<mikedep333> but I have thing to do today
<rmg51> this just happened
<mikedep333> *things
<rmg51> one second it's connected the next it wasn't
<rmg51> I'm just going to let it go for now
<rmg51> I've been thinking about buying a new laptop to solve all the little problems that this one has
<mikedep333> rmg51: I help people get affordable deals all the time
<mikedep333> http://www.dealigg.com/story-Sony-VPCEE42FX-T-15-5-Notebook
<PennBot> Title: Best Deal: Sony VPCEE42FX/T 15.5" Notebook (at www.dealigg.com)
<mikedep333> I check dealigg.com & xpbargains.com a lot
<mikedep333> http://shop3.frys.com/product/6598753
<PennBot> Title: FRYS.com | SonyFRYS.com (at shop3.frys.com)
<rmg51> prolly go with System76 again
<mikedep333> I don't know how good that laptop is with linux/ubuntu though
<mikedep333> rmg51: cool!
<mikedep333> as long as you can afford it
<rmg51> already have one of theirs
<mikedep333> which one?
<PennBot> which one is it, mikedep333
<rmg51> or at least Teddy does :-[
<rmg51> I can never remember the names
<mikedep333> http://www.system76.com/index.php?cPath=28
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu Laptop Computers - System76 (at www.system76.com)
<mikedep333> seriously though
<rmg51> bought it a year ago
<mikedep333> lots people want affordable 15" and 17" laptops
<rmg51> Teddy's laptop is not there
<mikedep333> they're almost following the apple strategy by making their 15" laptop start at $,225
<mikedep333> their minimum 15" model has a quad-core core i7
<mikedep333> one nice thing though
<rmg51> Pangolin
<mikedep333> their netbooks don't adhere to the windows 7 starter limitations
<mikedep333> like only having 1GB of RAM
<mikedep333> or max 160/250GB HDD
<rmg51> Teddy's is a quad core
<rmg51> i7 720
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah
<mikedep333> note that all the core i3/i5/i7 with a 4 digit number like "2310" are the next generation
<rmg51> 6 gigs of ram
<mikedep333> the big difference is that their graphics are much better
<rmg51> with ati graphics
<mikedep333> rmg51: I upgrade the RAM and HDD in my (friends') laptop(s)/netbook(s) all the time
<mikedep333> RAM is about $10/GB
<mikedep333> although cheap laptop/netbook motherboards often only support 2-4GB max
<mikedep333> ie, 1 or 2 slots that can only handle sticks upto 2GB
<rmg51> I like to over buy a little
<mikedep333> rmg51: well, computer's are an investment in yourself
<mikedep333> *computers
<rmg51> that way I can use it for a longer time
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah
<mikedep333> back in the old day getting the most expensive computer didn't help too much
<mikedep333> as long as you were comfortable with upgrading the RAM on your own later
<mikedep333> or just maxing out the RAM
<mikedep333> going from a $200 CPU to a $500 CPU offered like 25% more performance
<rmg51> I did that with my first laptop
<mikedep333> but now, when you go upto a $500 CPU you double the cores for example
<rmg51> back when I only used Windows
<mikedep333> so you get like double the performance
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah
<mikedep333> my macbook was 160GB/2GB
<mikedep333> now it' 500GB/4GB
<rmg51> running XP with 1 gig of ram
<mikedep333> XP can run well with 1GB if you avoid bloatware
<rmg51> still have it but now on Ubuntu
<mikedep333> which requires technical skills that only like 5% of all computer users have
<mikedep333> oh, one big piece of advise
<rmg51> all of 7 years old
<mikedep333> reportedly flash is very unstable on 64-bit ubuntu compared to 32-bit
<mikedep333> I am putting 32-bit ubuntu on all my systems other than my server(s)
<rmg51> mine is the other way around
<mikedep333> rmg51: your laptop has a pentium-m?
<mikedep333> a core duo?
<rmg51> this one is dual core
<mikedep333> the core duo replaced the pentium-m in early 2006
<mikedep333> then the core 2 duo replaced it in like late 2006
<rmg51> core 2 duo
<mikedep333> I bought my core 2 duo motherboard/cpu back in like september/august 2006, as soon as it was available
<rmg51> T2350
<mikedep333> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=29751
<PennBot> Title: Intel® Core™ Duo Processor T2350 (2M Cache, 1.86 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)with SPEC Code(s)SL9JK (at ark.intel.com)
<rmg51> this goes back 4 years
<mikedep333> the T22350 is a "Core Duo"
<mikedep333> *T2350
<rmg51> Aug 2007
<mikedep333> but anyway, now is a good time to buy a new intel laptop since the really nice 2nd-gen core i3/i5/i7's are out
<mikedep333> and they're a lot better
<mikedep333> and the 1st gen machines are often marked down
<rmg51> bough it not to long after Dell started to offer Ubuntu
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> AMD is going to release their "fusion" processors next month
<mikedep333> the ones with the extremely good integrated graphics built into the CPU's
<rmg51> now that I have 9,763 mp3's I need a larger harddrive
<mikedep333> now that the graphics is doing OpenCL and all to accelerate other stuff
<mikedep333> rmg51: aren't they only taking up like 40GB?
<mikedep333> I bought a 500GB laptop HDD for $50
<rmg51> closer to 50
<rmg51> this thing only has 160 gigs
<mikedep333> but laptop manufacturers often put like 250GB HDDs in the base model and then mark up the one swith like 500GB
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah
<rmg51> and I leave this thing on 24/7
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah, I'm scared of leaving my laptops on 24/7
<mikedep333> at least when replacing the fan is non-trivial
<mikedep333> I leave desktops on 24/7 a lot
<mikedep333> and my server(s) of course
<rmg51> I don't need wireless go just bye-bye whenevere it wants
<mikedep333> rmg51: right
<mikedep333> rmg51: it may not be a hardware issue though
<mikedep333> you could try running an opensuse or fedora live CD and see if the problem persists
<mikedep333> anyway, bathroom
<rmg51> like I said before, this is the second time this has happened
<mikedep333> rmg51: yeah, but it could be a distro-specific issue
<rmg51> works fine on Teddy's
<mikedep333> if I were you, I'd burn the opensuse or fedora live CD and see if the problem persists before I buy a new high-end laptop
<rmg51> messed up bad on Teddy's old Dell
<mikedep333> if you need to do a live USB key, I can help you wit htaht
<mikedep333> *that
<rmg51> had to use wicd on that to get wireless
<mikedep333> I'm not sure what those 2 distros are using to manage their wired/wireless adapters
<mikedep333> now that is
<mikedep333> anyway, I'll bbl
<rmg51> I also keep an external install around
<rmg51> that upgrade went fine
<InHisName> Upgrading from 10.04 -> 10.10   grub error -- can't find grub_xputs
<InHisName> now at grub_rescue prompt.   What can I try there ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-07
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Monring.
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName1> the sky is UP, JonathanD
<InHisName1> so's the sun.
<InHisName1> somewhere up there
<InHisName1> Morning, all!
<MutantTurkey> mornin
<JonathanD> howdy.
<MutantTurkey> weewub
<EvilResistance> ITS A MUTANT TURKEY
<EvilResistance> mmm, turkey... now i'm hungry  for a turkey sandwich
 * EvilResistance is not pleased
<jedijf> mutant taco bell
 * EvilResistance is now hungry for tacos
 * EvilResistance is definitely not pleased
<EvilResistance> oh, and PennBot died
 * EvilResistance assumes the network at his apartment died
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You might not want to go into UC 153. There are leftover turkey sandwiches in there!
<MobileTurkey> Gnumeric is pretty good
<waltman> it's no excel :)
<passstab> why isn't it called gnomeric?
<waltman> Presumably it's a pun on "numeric"
<passstab> thats confusing
<MobileTurkers>  for i in $(ls | grep '[0-9]'); do echo `echo $i` `diff <(ls $i) <(ls ../Masks/$i/Masks) | wc -l `; done
<MobileTurkers> wohoo that's my bash foo for today
 * passstab wishes all the projects whos name was on some level derived from GNU would rename themselves
<passstab> GNU included
<MobileTurkers> like everything part of the gnu core utils? passstab
<passstab> sure
<MobileTurkers> it'd be worse than kde
<MobileTurkers> konqueror konversation konsole
<MobileTurkers> tab completion sucks with kde.
<passstab> GNU is a terrible name
<MobileTurkers> recursive acroynms are retarded
<passstab> i think Liberty would be a better name
<MobileTurkey> why not just FSC?
<MobileTurkey> free software collection
<MobileTurkey> that's basically what it is
<passstab> lol
<MobileTurkey> UCSC
<MobileTurkey> unix clone software collection
<MobileTurkey> UUU
<MobileTurkey> universal unix utils
<MobileTurkey> just something other than GNU's Not UNIX
<passstab> Liberty
<MobileTurkey> what does that have to do with it?
<MobileTurkey> i think naming projects after words is a bad thing.
<waltman> passstab: I don't understand why you find 'gnumeric' confusing. It seems a perfectly reasonable name to me, and in the unix tradition of bad puns.
<passstab> it just suggests that it is a gnu project
<passstab> not a gnome one
<MobileTurkey> ok
<MobileTurkey> well sorry for misleading you?
<waltman> see "gnucash" :)
<passstab> it's nice to have a tradition
<waltman> and gnuplot
<passstab> but if we want to reach a larger audience
<waltman> Why is it important to know if it's a GNU program?
<waltman> At least gnumeric is a proper pun. gnucash and gnuplot just plopped the 'gnu' there for no reason at all.
<passstab> we should stop using names that make the program sound like a tool for programers
<MobileTurkey> or make the programmers sound like tools.
<MobileTurkey> err :-)
<passstab> lol
<MobileTurkey> I think names should be destinct but also representitive of what they are
<waltman> passstab: Perhaps it's only because you're a programmer that you associate 'gnu' with 'programming'. Muggles won't necessarily think that.
<MobileTurkey> Thunderbird for example sucks at this, ktorrent is a good one.
<passstab> no they’d see gibberish
<waltman> It sounds to me like it has something to do with numbers.
<passstab> yea gnucash is a good one
<MobileTurkey> Konversation is at least vaguely good
<waltman> I don't know. Probably the muggles are going to install Open/Libre Office and be done with it.
<MobileTurkey> at least some Mnemonic device is important
<passstab> but "the gimp" for instance...
<MobileTurkey> gimp is just offensive.
<waltman> gnucash is a fine program with a bad name and a kind of kludgey interface.
<waltman> Even in the world of commercial software it's not uncommon for programs to have names tha have nothing to do with their function. What does 'excel' have to do with spreadsheets?
<MobileTurkey> word
<MobileTurkey> is good
<waltman> Or 'quicken' with checkbooks?
<MobileTurkey> adobe photoshop
<waltman> adobe acrobat
<passstab> photoshop is a great name
<MobileTurkey> but agian, they have advantage of advertising and such
<MobileTurkey> to make you remember
<MobileTurkey> the budget of foss is smaller...
<waltman> But I think muggles are smart enough to look through the menus of their fresh ubuntu install looking for programs.
<passstab> i guess my beef is really just with gnu and gimp
<waltman> I agree gimp is bad. GNU's been around for so long I don't notice it anymore.
<passstab> but a newcomer might
<waltman> I don't have a problem with gnu
<passstab> but then i suppose my dislike of gnu stems from the fsf's attitude problems
<waltman> I mean, at some point you just need to accept that it's the name of the project and move on with your life. :)
<MobileTurkey> yeah
<MobileTurkey> here I am using scrotwm.
<waltman> You might recall that the name 'iPad' was universally panned with it was first announced. Didn't seem to hurt Apple one bit. :)
<passstab> but srotwm is named that because it isn't targeting new users
<passstab> "It was written by hackers for hackers and it strives to be small, compact and fast.”
<MobileTurkey> yes
<MobileTurkey> they also renamed it
<MobileTurkey> recently i think
<passstab> spectrwm
<MobileTurkey> yeahh
<passstab> i'll need to ask some outsiders what they think of the names
<jedijf> rumpelstiltzken
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  meh
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: i really thought you were talking about a country in the middle east
<MobileTurkey> rumpelstiltzikhan
<MobileTurkey> rumpelstiltzistan
<jedijf> Uversation
<MobileTurkey> krumpelehastiltzistan
<jedijf> Unity naming scheme
<MobileTurkey> krump-el-e-ha-stiliz-stan
<jedijf> unversation
<MobileTurkey> Undo
<jedijf> stolen from 7up
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-08
<MobileTurkey> waltman: sorry for ignoring you - had to take that phone call ;-)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: No problem. I was on my way to the train station.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> figured as much
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName1> Only ONE Morning and its nearly over.   Good NOON everyone!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> I forgot this morning.
<InHisName1> did you forget to wake up until now, JonathanD
<waltman> It's been a bad morning. The afternoon can only be better!
<JonathanD> InHisName1: no... I went running early instead of getting on the computer.
<InHisName1> running instead of exercising the brain??  What kind of unhealthy lifestyle izzat ?
<JonathanD> I run most mornings.
<JonathanD> I just usually say hi first.
<InHisName1> Although a 5 hour run seems more interesting than just a quick jog around the block.
<JonathanD> I do about a mile.
<Sadin> :D one language front to back in web applications is epic.
<JonathanD> Why are you doing web applications in qbasic?
<waltman> 10 print "WTF"
<waltman> 20 GOTO 10
<Resistance> lolol
<MutantTurkey> yes "WTF"
<Sadin> JonathanD Javascript
<JonathanD> Go ahead, Sadin
<JonathanD> Ruin all our fun :(
<Sadin> JonathanD lol
<Sadin> my bad XD
<InHisName1> World Trade Federation ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-09
<passstab> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_HFNJw7xGSA
<passstab> LOL
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Monring.
<rmg51> Monring to you too JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51.
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> morning?
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<rmg51> bye waltman
<rmg51> and JonathanD
<passstab> thoughts about UDS?
<passstab> thoughts about UDS anyone?
<InHisName1> Universal Destruction System ?
<InHisName1> Good Morning to the 4 of you
<passstab> ubuntu developer summet
<InHisName1> Sounds WAY more interesting than what I said.
<InHisName1> Is it a little closer than Spain?
 * passstab is done with this channel
<jedijf> compton ftw
<InHisName1> So zero miles travel?  Now its MORE appealing.
<InHisName1> What day?   Its to be in ubuntu classroom?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-10
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> waltman: poke.
<waltman> JonathanD: puke
<waltman> I've got to leave for the train in a few minutes.
<JonathanD> waltman: you have a mac display adapter thingy, right?
<waltman> Yes, mini-dvi2vga
<JonathanD> I don't know if thats what this is...
<JonathanD> I guess it's a 2008 macbook something or other.
<JonathanD> screen goes all white. brief research indicates it may be a failed nvidia card.
<waltman> The dongle from my old 2004-ish powerbook had a bigger connector on the mac end
<waltman> I've got to run.
<JonathanD> this is maybe 3/4 the width of USB
<JonathanD> ok, catch you later.
<InHisName1> mid morning to u all
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> I think the disk is shot.
<JonathanD> click click click click
<JonathanD> disk is dead.
<JonathanD> boots with a random linux cd in it
<waltman> Sorry, I had the names wrong.  The dongle for my old powerbook was mini-dvi (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini-DVI).  The one on my macbook is mini-displayport ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_DisplayPort).
<JonathanD> waltman: it wasnt that anyway.
<JonathanD> It displayed the ubuntu disc well enough.
<waltman> Oh well.
<JonathanD> It needs a new hdd.
<waltman> Sorry to hear about your head hd.
<JonathanD> But if I get her one, how exactly do I go about getting OSX on it?
<waltman> s/head/dead/
<waltman> What is "it"?
<JonathanD> macbook 2008, I guess
<JonathanD> theres a 2008 in the string of copyright and patent notices.
<waltman> OK, so you've got a 2008 macbook with a dead hd, and you want to install a new hd and put OSX on it?
<JonathanD> That sounds reasonable to me.
<waltman> Be warned that replacing the HD might be extremely tedious, and it might be next to impossible to put it all back together.
<JonathanD> I already have the old one out.
<waltman> Ah.
<JonathanD> it was under hte battery cover.
<JonathanD> in fact I already have a new one in.
<waltman> You might be able to do a net install of lion.
<waltman> Or maybe you could restore the data from time machine?
<JonathanD> She would have had to do the time machine stuff before, though, aye?
<JonathanD> she says she doesn't have any backups.
<waltman> Well, yes.
<waltman> Who is "she"?
<JonathanD> so unless this thing has a super secret backup location, there is nothing to restore :)
<JonathanD> the laptops owner
<JonathanD> someone here at work's sister.
<waltman> What version of osx was on it?
<JonathanD> no idea :)
<JonathanD> nobody knows anything.
<JonathanD> including what osx actually is.
<waltman> I believe at this point you need to find an OSX install DVD.
<JonathanD> boss might have one.
<JonathanD> what versions will work?
<waltman> in 2008 it should be intel, right?
<waltman> Lion might work, Snow Leopard almost certainly will.
<waltman> if it was lion, there might be a recovery partition hidden somewhere. I don't really know how that works.
<waltman> This is getting to be the limit of what I know. You might want to try asking on a mac forum...
<JonathanD> waltman: disk looks toast
<JonathanD> really toast.
<JonathanD> click click click click grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr toast
<JonathanD> waltman: I have a snow leapard disk, I shall try that.
<waltman> sounds like a plan
<waltman> If she paid for lion, she should be able to reinstall that from the app store in snow leopard
<waltman> You'll need her AppleID for that.
<JonathanD> Tried freezing the disk :P
<JonathanD> the clicks are quieter now
<waltman> The Snow Leopard disk? I doubt that will help. :)
<JonathanD> no, the hdd
<JonathanD> It's dead Jim.
<Resistance> :O  I KNOW WHERE YOU GOT THAT FROM!
<JonathanD> I should hope you do.
<Resistance> indeed
<Resistance> you forgot a comma though
<Resistance> </grammar nazi>?
<JonathanD> Resistance: it was lost due to data corruption.
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> btw, did i mention yet that i despise ASP.NET?
<JonathanD> waltman: I think he was using this snow lepoard disk as a coaster.
<JonathanD> or as a target for a very underpowered gun.
<JonathanD> hope it works :)
<waltman> JonathanD: oh dear
<JonathanD> people treat computers so awful
<JonathanD> waltman: is that her itunes login info?
<JonathanD> Or something completely different.
<Resistance> if i had a snow leopard disk, i'd take it out to the firing range, and just shoot the thing :p
 * Resistance is strongly against Mac OSes
<JonathanD> Resistance: I am not a mac fan either :P
 * Resistance pulls out his .45 and begins cleaning it
<JonathanD> this is the first time I've tried to fix one.
<Resistance> ugh, this thing needs cleaning badly :/
<waltman> JonathanD: yes, but it's used for all sorts of things. It's basically your username with apple.
<JonathanD> waltman: thanks :)
<JonathanD> you've been quite helpful.
<JonathanD> Why do they have to make it so hard to force eject a disk...
<JonathanD> grrr
<waltman> I believe you can use the pin/paperclip technique
<JonathanD> where...
<JonathanD> theres no hole
<JonathanD> apparently holding down the touchpad while turning the laptop on and counting to 11 works.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure why I had to take my left shoe off, first
<waltman> hah
<waltman> Speaking of which, I'm in the process of installing big system updates that hit snow leopard and lion today.
<JonathanD> now with a fresh drive, it boots to a white screen with a blinking grey folder with a ? mark inside.
<JonathanD> Linux errors are not cryptic. This is cryptic.
<waltman> There's a way to view the console, but I forget how you do it. Cmd-something.
<JonathanD> This apparently means "No operating system found"
<JonathanD> by the way.
<Resistance> JonathanD:  now you know why people hate the Mac OSX support :P
<JonathanD> Which is fine, it's a blank disk.
<Resistance> since their solution is "Bring it in to the store"
<Resistance> :P
<JonathanD> "No operating system found" is a lot easier to google than "the screen is white, and once a second, a grey folder with a question mark inside flashes"
<Resistance> ;p
<Resistance> :P *
<waltman> I thought you were going to boot off the snow leopard disk
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm cleaning it.
<JonathanD> with a disc resurfacer...
<waltman> That blinking gray folding with the ? is Apple's way of asking how you expect to boot up off a blank disk. :)
<JonathanD> waltman: Sure, but why not just say that :P
<JonathanD> the whole "users don't need to know about this stuff" irks me.
<Resistance> and now you know why i routinely buy Mac OS CDs off of friends after they upgraded, then go directly from there to the gun range :P
<waltman> Well, like I said, users *can* see the console during bootup. I just don't remember the keys that bring it up.
<waltman> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1533?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US # aha, it was cmd-v
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<JonathanD> that disc is not usable.
<JonathanD> asking around hte office to see if anyone else has one, now :)
<InHisName1> I got an ISO but may not be good enough for you.
<JonathanD> InHisName1: aren't they rather large?
<JonathanD> Multi-gig?
<cythes> Any one here have issues with DVD drives not mounting?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-11
<cythes> Whoot I got my dvd issue fixed!!!! :D
<waltman> Yay Sixers!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> yo
<JonathanD> happy friday.
<knightze1o> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> coffee++
<InHisName1> another friday lover !  Good friday morning
<JonathanD> Monring (again)
<teddy-dbear> hi
<JonathanD> This blackberry is broken. It can no longer scroll the right.
<JonathanD> The guy doesn't want it replaced because he "likes this one"
<JonathanD> hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<waltman> JonathanD: did you ever get that macbook working yesterday?
<JonathanD> waltman: waiting for media.
<JonathanD> I should go check if he brought it.
<JonathanD> waltman: the disk I found was useless.
<waltman> bummer
<JonathanD> WE're gonna run to microcenter to get a hdd today.
<waltman> yay
<JonathanD> the guy here couldn't find his.
<JonathanD> waltman: do you have an OSX dvd?
<ChinnoDog> hi sss
<ChinnoDog> err
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<ChinnoDog> @seen ssweeny
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: What are/will you do in DC?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, actually i'll be closer to annapolis, but i'll be visiting my sister
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: aww. That is an hour away from here on the other side of DC from me.
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, that is... less than optimal
<Resistance> ChinnoDog:  fail tabcomplete?
<Resistance> :P
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: but... zombie games?
<ChinnoDog> Resistance: yea, that is what happened all right
<Resistance> note to self: when you can drink an entire cup of coffee without realizing you just gulped it down, that's a sign you're too used to coffee, and need something with more bitterness and kick
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, another time i guess
<MutantTurkey> booreddddd
 * Resistance hands MutantTurkey a ball of goo to play with
<MutantTurkey> please
<MutantTurkey> do somethin
<waltman> JonathanD: Not anywhere handy. And probably not for anything later than Tiger.
<JonathanD> waltman: ok.
<JonathanD> This seems way more complicated than it should be :P
<JonathanD> I assume we broke the laws of physics, since macs aren't supposed to have problems, and thats why it's so hard :D
<waltman> yeah, that's probably it
<JonathanD> waltman: http://osxdaily.com/2010/04/26/boot-keys-for-mac-os-x-system-start/ btw
<waltman> I feel the need to point out again that if she'd just been doing regular time machine backups, which Apple makes DIRT EAST, you wouldn't be having these problems.
<JonathanD> https://support.apple.com/kb/HT1533 is a more in depth link.
<waltman> also EASY
<JonathanD> waltman: she says "what are backups" :D
<JonathanD> she still doesn't understand I can't get her music off the old disk.
<Resistance> JonathanD:  she doesnt know what a backup is???
<JonathanD> no.
<Resistance> O.O
<JonathanD> she doesn't know what a disk is.
<JonathanD> actually.
<Resistance> holy god...
<JonathanD> she assumed I meant a cd.
<Resistance> lol
<waltman> where's HER install DVD?
<JonathanD> waltman: hah.
<JonathanD> somewhere.
<Resistance> what did she do, did she nuke her computer or something?
<waltman> same place mine is!
<JonathanD> she got this from her ex, or something.
<Resistance> so that's a yes then
<Resistance> :P
<JonathanD> so I guess he has it.
<JonathanD> Resistance: the disk was clicking.
<JonathanD> she says it has been since Christmas.
<Resistance> ah
<Resistance> hardware-failure signs
<JonathanD> but that "sometimes it worked ok"
<JonathanD> so she kept using it.
<Resistance> ...
<waltman> starting with Leopard, literally all you have to do for backups is to plug in an external disk.
<Resistance> how idiotic are people nowadays...
<waltman> Resistance: Very.
<Resistance> when people hear  clicking from their computer, most assume that its a bad thing
<JonathanD> her sister works here, and we just went over to microcenter.
<JonathanD> we bought her a usb drive, waltman
<JonathanD> today.
<waltman> hah
<JonathanD> waltman: is it like win 7 now, where you plug it in, and it says "would you like to backup to this thing?"
<waltman> pretty much, yes.
<waltman> and then it will keep doing backups every hour until you tell it not to.
<JonathanD> the problem with that, waltman...
<JonathanD> it assume people read.
<JonathanD> people don't read.
<JonathanD> A BOX popped up. I must need to close it.
<waltman> I could also point out that for $29.99 you could do a fresh install of Lion on there. Maybe more since you'll need some real media.
<JonathanD> it's $50 from microcenter.
<JonathanD> We saw it there.
<waltman> did they still have any snow leopard left?
<JonathanD> Not sure.
<JonathanD> I didn't look that long, honestly.
<JonathanD> She's either gonna get it from her ex, or the other guy here at work will bring his.
<JonathanD> I put the new HDD in though.
<JonathanD> and fired up ubuntu to make sure it was detected.
<waltman> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718 # does anything here help you?
<JonathanD> the internet recovery sounds interesting.
<JonathanD> it doesn't actually say how to start it though?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: Are you planning on going into DC at all?
<MutantTurkey> often the coolest programs have terrible UX
<MutantTurkey> general problem in liinux
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, not sure yet
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, but i doubt it
<waltman> UX?
<waltman> User Experience?
<waltman> er, User eXperience?
<MutantTurkey> user experience
<MutantTurkey> I dunno
<MutantTurkey> what else would yo call it?
<MutantTurkey> XL (excel?)
<JonathanD> also a silly name
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: in that case, your tweet was highly misleading. :-p
<waltman> That's what I thought, but I'm not seeing the connection. I'd have thought that most of the time, having a great user experience would be a big part of making a program cool.
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, i will be in the greater DC area, which includes parts that are not in DC
<ChinnoDog> My phone contract is up next month. What will I replace it with?
<Resistance> the NoPhone service :P
<ChinnoDog> HTC Evo 4G looks nice. They fixed the battery issue too.
<ChinnoDog> Evo 4G LTE I mean
<MutantTurkey> err
<MutantTurkey> the nexus 4G is sweet
<MutantTurkey> still got my crappy old Galaxy S
<MutantTurkey> my mom had her phone stolen and decided to steal my upgrade for a replacement....
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> There will be a Motorola Photon 4G LTE in Q3 most likely. idk if I want to wait
<JonathanD> waltman: maybe I should ask the mac group for one :p
<waltman> for one what?
<waltman> Sadly I didn't officially purchase any upgrades between Tiger and Lion.
<waltman> Maybe you could suggest she replace her broken laptop with an iPad :)
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> waltman: except it's now a working laptop with no OS installed :p
<JonathanD> it runs ubuntu just fine.
<waltman> Maybe she won't notice!
<JonathanD> Right, I'll try that ;)
<JonathanD> waltman: my laptop can read the scratched mac disk
<JonathanD> or at least it doesn't choke on it.
<JonathanD> There isn't a way to copy it to USB or something, is there?
<JonathanD> I assume I can't reburn it, looks too big.
<waltman> I think Macs can boot off a USB drive. I believe that's how they're distributing Lion on physical media.
<JonathanD> But I would need a larger one tha any I think I have here.
<waltman> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC573Z/A # here you go. $29. free shipping.
<waltman> put it on $boss's credit card.
<JonathanD> waltman: maybe I could make an iso and unetbootin it :p
<waltman> Or maybe you could just pay $29 and get another disk :)
<JonathanD> Wheres the challenge in that?
<jedijf> i say ubu it
<MutantTurkey> RAWWHHHH
<jedijf> looks mac'y /enough/
<JonathanD> maybe I can boot it from my android tablet.
<JonathanD> that sounds like a plan, yes?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: galaxy is only crappy because you refuse to mod it
<MutantTurkey> okay i'll do iot
<MutantTurkey> today
<jedijf> i used serendipity, and <3'd it
<MutantTurkey> ok thanks
<jedijf> this is in no means an endorsement of violating any preexisting agreements and irc'er is to be held free from any damages or charges that may occur during said 'modding' of device
<jedijf> :)
<MutantTurkey> i can just reset it anyway no?
<MutantTurkey> i don't really care - honestly if my phone broke it would be great.
<jedijf> the process i use makes a backup of existing in case you have to reflash
<MutantTurkey> welp their links don't work on their webasite
<jedijf> actually allows you to use which firmware to boot at hard reset
<jedijf> http://serendipityi777.weebly.com/download.html
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> those links are boreke
<MutantTurkey> ok i got the zip
<MutantTurkey> wait whats this?
<MutantTurkey>  http://serendipityrom.weebly.com/download.html
<jedijf> i think that's 6.4 the one i used
<MutantTurkey> that's 8
<jedijf> they're up to 8 now it seems
<MutantTurkey> but why different websites?
<MutantTurkey> weird
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: i suck at this
<jedijf> just take your time
<jedijf> it's simple
<MutantTurkey> pffft
<jedijf> read it first
<jedijf> all the way thru, get a feel for what you're going to do...then do it, step by step
<MutantTurkey> i have no idea where I am supposed to reat
<MutantTurkey> read
<jedijf> the download page
<MutantTurkey> these websites are largely crappy, or based on forums, downloading random zip files from untrusted internet sources with little to no documentation.
<jedijf> instructions
<MutantTurkey> it's a job.
<jedijf> lazy
<MutantTurkey> links doen't even work...
<JonathanD> Lets have a canoeing geeknic
<MutantTurkey> ffuuuu
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: i suck at this. i've been reading and trying and it's not at all clear
<biobunsai> Hello All:)
<biobunsai> Anything good going on?
<rmg51> biobunsai: nothing going on here
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-12
<biobunsai> happy bacon back at ya
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<InHisName1> mouth watering for a nice BLT, SamuraiAlba
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: did you see today's xkcd?
<SamuraiAlba> no y?
<SamuraiAlba> ROFL just saw
<SamuraiAlba> !!!
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<waltman> no y?
<SamuraiAlba> I saw it.  it rocked
<uBUXUBu> i wasborn in pa
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> yo
<rmg51> off to do my shopping
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> I'll probably regret doing this, but it looks like it's time to upgrade this laptop to 12.04
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> wow, only 20 hours left for the upgrade =-O
<teddy-dbear> time flies when your doing an upgrade
<teddy-dbear> only 9 hours left
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<SamuraiAlba> How is you?
<teddy-dbear> I'm just hanging around watch a laptop upgrade to 12.04
<InHisName1> Glad you have such a thrilling day, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> :P
<InHisName1> ubuntu should have a small window with a game to piddle around with to keep one occupied during upgrade, heh teddy-dbear
<InHisName1> Maybe a honey-pot game, maybe ?
<teddy-dbear> or just watch a movie
<InHisName1> Can you get movies on your Dick Tracy police watch?
<teddy-dbear> don't have a Dick Tracy police watch
<teddy-dbear> but you can buy me one if you want
<SamuraiAlba> I am about to NUKE Windows on the "halftop" (missing screen, bezel, hinges, etc)
<SamuraiAlba> Just gonna XBMC it :)
<SamuraiAlba> XBMCBUNTU
<SamuraiAlba> I have to RDP into 20 PCs today LOL
<SamuraiAlba> first... I have to use join.me to set up each one and all the port forwards on the router...
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> damn registry edits
<ChinnoDog> sup turkey
<teddy-dbear> stupid upgrades
<teddy-dbear> pidgin was removed
<rmg51> nice
<rmg51> they remove pidgin, but when I installed it all the settings are still here
<InHisName1> I found that too a couple upgrades ago.  It's nice for the convienience
<SamuraiAlba> www.sweissman.com
<SamuraiAlba> I'll jusst leave that there...
<SamuraiAlba> and pray no one vomits..
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-13
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<InHisName> Hello there, rmg51 and JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning InHisName
<JonathanD> How are ya?
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<Resistance> greetings to you
<Resistance> now give me the bacon of which you speak
 * Resistance has an omelet, but no bacon
<SamuraiAlba> My uncle cooked all my bacon this morning as I slept
<SamuraiAlba> jacka**
 * Resistance is annoyed now
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: How could you possibly sleep through the smell of all that bacon cooking?
<SamuraiAlba> Ummm
<waltman> I blame you!
<waltman> And you call yourself a bacon lover!
<SamuraiAlba> 1 full time, 1 part time job, a MAJOR in net management, a MINOR in Comp Sci (programming(JAVA)), a certification course for Linux+, Net+, Security+, CCNA, and MCP over 2 years...
<SamuraiAlba> and very little sleep
<waltman> And not enough bacon in your diet.
<SamuraiAlba> I had to switch to LOW FAT, LOW SODIUM, turkey bacon
<SamuraiAlba> doc ordered
<SamuraiAlba> I may need a heart catheterization at the moment
<IdleOne> your doctor is a communist
<IdleOne> I suggest you report him to the authorities
<Resistance> i say you're a communist!  :P
<IdleOne> I am not the one recommending low fat, low sodium bacon
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> now that is blasphemy
<Resistance> WHO IS THIS PERSON WHO RECOMMENDED LOW FAT NO SODIUM BACON?!?!?
<InHisName> Resistance: its his doctor,  of course his doctor can't make $$$ if he drops dead of a heart attack.  He can make MUCH more if he lives 50+ more years.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-06
<waltman> Yesterday Wheezy was released. Today: 236 packages upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 86 not upgraded.
<jjmiv> oh that's right!
<waltman> Guess the freeze is over in debian testing!
<waltman> Still no new kernel though.
<jjmiv> i saw a tweet that wheezy was released but had not had the chance to read up
<waltman> It might finally be time for Debian to replace the 3.2 kernel.
<jjmiv> oh? it only uses the 3.2 kernel?
<jjmiv> yikes
<jjmiv> how's work going?
<waltman> Pretty good.
 * waltman is finally getting around to upgrading his linode's ram
<jjmiv> i did that the first day. i don't have important on mine
<waltman> I didn't and then kinda never got around to it until today.
<waltman> I don't really need the extra ram
<jjmiv> yeah, i'm sure some users don't want to reboot or have important services running
<waltman> I think I wanted to get to 100 days uptime :)
<jjmiv> nor do i.  kind of want more space.
<jjmiv> yeah, i had over 100
<jjmiv> and i only really have a blog on there
<waltman> I'm only using 1.5 GB of my 20 GB.
<waltman> yeah, a small website with a blog, and a mail server.
<jjmiv> i should probably just document what i have an redo the whole thing
<jjmiv> i have a blog and a bunch of other domains that aren't doing anything
<jjmiv> waltman:  what is your blog?
<waltman> www.mawode.com
<waltman> I don't update it very often
<waltman> Though I do have something interesting about dropbox to add
<jjmiv> oh, i use dropbox
<jjmiv> i will add your blog to my rss feed
<jjmiv> www.jjmiv.us/blog
<jjmiv> i do not update mine as much.
<jjmiv> or at all.  i have been busy the last few months so this might be the time to update it
<jjmiv> i mean, redo the linode
<jjmiv> alright
<jjmiv> time for bed.
<jjmiv> hopefully tomorrow i can mess around with the beagle bone black
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning misc
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> hi
<MutantTurkey> goood morning!
<MutantTurkey> I have a new printer somewhere on drexel's campus and I don't know the IP address.
<MutantTurkey> should I netscan for it ?
<jedijf> nmap
<MutantTurkey> yep
<jedijf> is getting my wifes laptop running hulu on ppc wrong? i love that iBook
<MutantTurkey> haha ppc
<MutantTurkey> have my old g3 still
<jedijf> iBook is a g4
<jedijf> i miss my g3 blue and white desktop
<jedijf> hmm, i have some pink and whites in storage iMacs iirc
<ChinnoDog> mm, jello
<rmg51> raspberry chessecake pudding by jello
<InHisName> Now that's really somthin' !   raspberry cheesecake pudding flavored Jello  - Do you think they'll get to that soon? Would it even taste right ?
<rmg51> that's part of my lunch
<rmg51> Temptations by Jello
<ChinnoDog> The girlfriend was afraid of my expired jello so I made it to prove there is nothing wrong with it.
<MutantTurkey> my girlfriend is so paranoid about spoiled food
<ChinnoDog> powdered jello never expires
<ChinnoDog> I mean, it has a date on it but it never goes bad.
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<MutantTurkey> it's simply awesome to see a program I wrote take up 2400% cpu usage
<MutantTurkey> I'm having trouble connecting to our new printer... gah
<ChinnoDog> ツ
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-07
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog noms a donut
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * InHisName noms big bowl of Mini-Wheats
<ChinnoDog> yum
<jedijf> 7103
<jedijf> oops
<jedijf> 2.0 7103       CASS WEDGE 6 PACK SLI        2.7000
<jedijf> that was what i meant ^^
<teddy-dbear> ok, but what does it mean?
<InHisName> Is that one of those fancy schmancy store brewed beers for lotta $$ per stein ?
<ChinnoDog> It is raining outside.
<jedijf> was ordering a roll for the 'house' to keep in freezer for emergencies
<MutantTurkey> wedge?
<MutantTurkey> wedge as in the delicous grapefruit drank of wegmans?
<jedijf> with 624 items and various bakeries from various areas naming gets interesting
<jedijf> that particular roll comes from NY and they call hoagie like rolls "wedges"
<jedijf> http://www.jjcassone.com/images/retail.jpg
<jedijf> the loose roll - even though i ordered it packed and sliced
<jedijf> i like wegmans 'Aqua' the sparkiling water
<jedijf> hmm sparkiling.....
<MutantTurkey> I like wegmans
<JonathanD> I am *still* working on removing the liquid cooling from this case.
<JonathanD> I don't think it's even possible to refill the system. It doesn't seem possible to get to the fill cap without taking everything out, including the disconnecting the tubing.
<JonathanD> seems like an awful design.
<JonathanD> Wish I knew who made the case, there might be instructions.
<MutantTurkey> drexel IRT here?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: How long before the cost of your time exceeds the cost of a new liquid cooling system?
<jedijf> can't replace it if he can't get it out
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I don't need a liquid cooling system.
<JonathanD> I just want the case.
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> The cost of the case is definitely lower than the cost of the time you have put into stripping this one
<JonathanD> I haven't put that much time in to it, ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> I poke at it for a minute, get annoyed, and move on.
<ChinnoDog> How many days ago did you start this?
<JonathanD> 2 weeks :P
<JonathanD> But I've spent maybe 10 minutes on it.
<JonathanD> Because it's like trying to find a way into the monolith.
<MutantTurkey> I haaateeee printersss!
<ChinnoDog> Most people do
<ChinnoDog> Things are less predictable in meatspace.
<MutantTurkey> damnit these people are terrible.
<MutantTurkey> brother support is even worse
<ChinnoDog> I was thinking about buying a digital picture frame but I decided they are stupid
<ChinnoDog> They are overpriced and the wireless ones died. Might as well frame a tablet. I think I might build a big digital picture frame
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: they are stupid - we have 2 and i never showed my wife how to use them, so they remain unused
<ChinnoDog> My plan is to buy an Asus 802.11ac router, load DD-WRT onto it, and then mount it behind a monitor with the displaylink adapter attached to it that I have lying around. Put that in a nice wooden box/frame and I will have a very nice digital photo frame that is wireless. Evidence this will work: http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/18/displaylink-for-linux-turns-a-humble-wireless-router-into-a-beau/
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: you'll want to go with openwrt
<bts3685|vps> more software available for it and less hulkish
<bts3685|vps> plus you can use the image builder for it and strip out the web GUI, giving you more space
<ChinnoDog> Space will not be an isue on an Asus RT-N66U
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: I have OpenWRT with x-wrt on my older router. Worked well but not always as stable as I wanted it.
<bts3685|vps> x-wrt? daggum, that must be a pre-kamikaze release
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: works with kamikaze 0.9
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<ChinnoDog> It is pretty cool but antiquated. It is currently bridging a TV and DVD player to the wifi here so I figure it can keep doing that job.
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: Do you have OpenWRT working on raspberry pi?
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: haven't played around with pi yet
<bts3685|vps> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/raspberry_pi
<ChinnoDog> Support at very early stage. So, not there yet.
<ChinnoDog> Too bad DD-WRT doesn't have OOB support for it. It would make a pretty good router.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Well, maybe not. It is I/O limited for a router.
<JonathanD> I got hte cooling stuff out of that case.
<JonathanD> \o/
<jedijf> did they both survive?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<jedijf> \o/ nice work
<JonathanD> I'm not re-using hte cooling stuff though.
<JonathanD> The vid card is unusable without it.
<JonathanD> so I guess thats toast, too
<ChinnoDog> This is continuing to sound like it wasn't worth it
<ChinnoDog> Stop breaking stuff JonathanD
<ChinnoDog> Maybe Raspberry Pi is a better platform for my digital photo frame. It isn't very expensive after all and I could easily fit it into a mounting box.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I really just wanted the case :P
<JonathanD> It has 8 HDD bays, 4 CD bays, and a removable mobo tray.
<JonathanD> and a solid PSU
<JonathanD> I pulled the processor, that might be worth something to someone still :P
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: my gaming machine at home is in an old busted up case with missing pieces and holes in it.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: and I'm taking the pumps and stuff over to hive for them to play with.
<ChinnoDog> But how much was the thing worth intact? If you aren't going to reuse all that it sounds like it was worth more as once piece and you could have sold the whole thing and bought a nice case
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it is a nice case :P
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: the liquid cooling needed to be refilled.
<JonathanD> and to do so requires removing half of it anyway.
<JonathanD> on top of which, it's an older board that only supports 8GB ram.
<JonathanD> (dual Gbit nics though, nice feature)
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like it would have made a nice router
<ChinnoDog> Quiet, multiple Gbit nics, plenty of memory
<JonathanD> lots of heat and power for a router.
<ChinnoDog> You could have underclocked it
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it's also huge :P
<JonathanD> my current router is tiny, and works well
<JonathanD> and noise is not an issue, I already have multiple rack mount servers running at home.
<JonathanD> besides which, I wanted this case for my gaming PC.
<MutantTurkey> is it possible to debug just a regular netgear switch?
<JonathanD> debug what exactly?
<MutantTurkey> i have a host which claims to be online, but is inaccessible from everywhere
<MutantTurkey> it claims it has connected via dhcp successfully to drexel's network, but it's host is unresolvable
<MutantTurkey> brother001ba9f08ec4
<MutantTurkey> whoops sorry
<MutantTurkey> if I do it directly to my laptop it works fine
<MutantTurkey> (ethernet to ethernet)
<JonathanD> printers are stupid.
<JonathanD> Just take a picture of your screen, go to staples, and have them print it.
<MutantTurkey> yes
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: with just a switch you can't find out much.
<MutantTurkey> didn't thin kso
<JonathanD> put a hub in between and tcpdump it?
<MutantTurkey> a hub?
<JonathanD> Yes, a hub.
<MutantTurkey> define that?
<JonathanD> hubs don't switch, they pass everything to every port
<JonathanD> you can use one to see all traffic between whatevers attached to it.
<MutantTurkey> oh cool
<JonathanD> They're, uh, a bit hard to find though.
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> that's what I need!
<JonathanD> I have on here.
<JonathanD> several, in fact
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: where is here?
<JonathanD> Surely someone at drexel has one in an old IT closet.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: good thinking
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: consh
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: you can use wireshark with it.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> I've been doing that so far
<JonathanD> wireshark is fairly easy to get into
<JonathanD> ok
<MutantTurkey> yeah it's great
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-08
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> You broke it.
<rmg51> you were still asleep
<rmg51> some one had to step in
<JonathanD> i SEE
<JonathanD> rmg51: are you registered for fosscon?
<jackson> morning
<JonathanD> Hi jackson
<jackson> hay JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> JonathanD: not yet
<jackson> not much
<rmg51> last time I checked nothing was listed for this year
<rmg51> I'll check again tonight
<rmg51> time to head to work
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jjmiv> gobble gobble
<teddy-dbear> JonathanD: you need to fix the Attend link
<teddy-dbear> it takes you to the 2012 page
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: I di dalready, didn't I?
<JonathanD> someone yelled at me for it.
<jedijf> teddy-dbear: worked for me
<teddy-dbear> not this year event
<jedijf> or i registered for the past
<jedijf> i registered half hour ago
<rmg51> I was just there
<JonathanD> oops
<JonathanD> hold on.
<JonathanD> jedijf: did you click the FB link?
<jjmiv> attend for what? fosscon?
<jedijf> http://fosscon.org/archives/656
<rmg51> got it
<jedijf> JonathanD: no, there ^^
<rmg51> the Attend button at the top of the page is out of date
<JonathanD> hmmm
<jedijf> make it go to 656
<rmg51> the one that says attend 2013 works
<JonathanD> I'll look when I get to work.
<JonathanD> oh nevermind
<JonathanD> fixed rmg51, jedijf
<jedijf> workshop submitted too
<JonathanD> jedijf: it uses categories to decide whats on a page.
<JonathanD> 656 was in wrong cat.
<JonathanD> fixed now.
<rmg51> it's fixed
<JonathanD> To work!
 * jedijf checks link he posted to the twitter and facebook
<rmg51> already there :P
<jedijf> ok, i posted the wepay link
<jjmiv> cool
<rmg51> signed up
<jjmiv> i'll register but migh to the pay option
<jjmiv> ok.  ttyl
<ChinnoBunny> ima bunny
<ChinnoDog> not anymore
<teddy-dbear> I'm still a teddy bear :-D
<JonathanD> jedijf: everything works now anyway.
<JonathanD> jedijf: unless you directly link to the old archive page, that will not work.
<rmg51> JonathanD: you don't list times :-/
<JonathanD> Forever.
<JonathanD> midnight to midnight.
<JonathanD> :p
<JonathanD> rmg51: 9am to 6 something, most likely.
<rmg51> that's what I told the sitter
<JonathanD> I'm having a hard time finding external eSATA drives.
<JonathanD> at least, single ones
<JonathanD> ah, theres lots, but they're all larger.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-09
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything ese
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName gets bored and wanders off
<MutantTurkey> oh my gosh
<MutantTurkey> did anyone see the new T430 ultrabooks?
<MutantTurkey> jeeez
<MutantTurkey> looks fantastic
<ChinnoDog> 1600x900 display. Nice
<MutantTurkey> finally
<MutantTurkey> I hate that about mine
<MutantTurkey> x220, 2011, has 1024x768
<ChinnoDog> 30hrs of battery life? orly?
<ChinnoDog> Only 180gb SSD? psh
<ChinnoDog> Oh, not true. The Lenovo store is out of sync with their product page.
<MutantTurkey> lenov store just sux
<ChinnoDog> I think I'd rather have an X1 carbon though
<ChinnoDog> I tested it out when I was at Microcenter last week. I was impressed.
<ChinnoDog> The keyboard was very usable even though it is a skinny laptop.
<MutantTurkey> I'm not sure I like their new chicklet keyboard
<ChinnoDog> I wasn't sure about it either. That is why I wanted to try it out.
<MutantTurkey> Exactly
<MutantTurkey> I really like the old style ones
<MutantTurkey> this is my keyboard
<MutantTurkey> http://www.cs.grinnell.edu/drupal6/sites/default/files/museum/Dell_Quietkey_Keyboard.jpg
<MutantTurkey> the worst part is that it's in the musuem...
<ChinnoDog> Is that mechanical or membrane?
<MutantTurkey> membrane I think
<MutantTurkey> the little rubbery things underneath?
<MutantTurkey> I cant remember actually, I have to check
<MutantTurkey> I have several revisions of the same keyboar
<ChinnoDog> chirp
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-10
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jackson> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jackson> o/
<ChinnoBunny> morning
<MutantTurkey> got my first co-author on a paper today!
<MutantTurkey> or at least I found out today it was published!
<waltman> MutantTurkey: woot!
<waltman> So now you have an Erdos number!
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<MutantTurkey> Erodos?
<Samuraialba> Waffles?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Erdos.
 * Samuraialba waves
<Samuraialba> o/
<InHisName> Bacon !!
 * ChinnoDog goes blind from eating too many vitamin C drops
<ChinnoDog> (because they are tasty)
<InHisName> You like them even more than BACON ??
<ChinnoDog> Maybe. How many strips of bacon do I need to consume to OD?
<JonathanD> 8000
<ChinnoDog> I think 8000 strips of bacon would weigh more than I do
<ssweeny> that would do the trick then
<ssweeny> eating your weight in anything will probably kill you
<JonathanD> ssweeny: need to expand that.
<JonathanD> it would depend on how quickly you ate it.
<ssweeny> hm
<ssweeny> in a day for sure
<JonathanD> Eating your weight in bacon in a year probably won't kill you.
<JonathanD> at least, not during said year.
<JonathanD> You can only drink about 30 lbs of water in a day safely.
<JonathanD> You might be able to increase that if you added electrolytes
<JonathanD> couldn't drink your weight in water, though.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe you could drink your weight in bacon milkshakes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-11
<yuval> Good evening.
<ChinnoDog> hi yuval
<yuval> How are you?
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Getting pretty sleepy though.
<yuval> I had a long flight and I touched ground about an hour ago.
<ChinnoDog> Where did you fly from?
<yuval> From across the pond, then anoher pond.
<yuval> From Israel
<ChinnoDog> Long flight. Seems like with the jet lag you should have gone to sleep a long time ago.
<yuval> I slept through about 70% of the flight.
<ChinnoDog> Now your body clock can be screwed up all weekend.
<yuval> Hurray :D
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up, rmg51
<rmg51> me and Teddy
<rmg51> just getting ready for my usual Sat morning shopping
<rmg51> off I go
<rmg51> JonathanD: you done yet?
<JonathanD> yes.
<ChinnoDog> I bought the largest available battery for my S3 and it arrived today.
<JonathanD> does it have wheels?
<ChinnoDog> not that big. hehe
<ChinnoDog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk8gD3OvYww
<ChinnoDog> 7000mAh
<ChinnoDog> Small enough to go in my pocket, big enough to use it in self defense.
<JonathanD> :(
 * ChinnoDog sets S3 to stun
<ChinnoDog> Hopefully I will not have a phone that gets any bigger than this. If battery life is an issue in the future I will need a portable nuclear reactor.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> hi
<Samuraialba> How is it going?
<ChinnoDog> sup baconator
<JonathanD> Ok.
<Samuraialba> Just had my Dell Dimension e510 Amber light and smoke on me
<Samuraialba> >.<
<Samuraialba> Pent D 3.4Ghz
<Samuraialba> *PO*
<JonathanD> dead?
<Samuraialba> oops
<Samuraialba> *POP*
<Samuraialba> Caps on baord
<JonathanD> :(
<Samuraialba> Now I'm without my Mumble/Minecraft box LOL
<JonathanD> need a board?
<Samuraialba> It's a BTX >.<
<JonathanD> eek.
<Samuraialba> Would need a case too LOl
<JonathanD> Don't have any BTX
<Samuraialba> Looking at an Atom D2500
<JonathanD> Have some cases maybe.
<Samuraialba> I have a Mini ITX case here.  All black and sexxeh
<JonathanD> cool :)
<ChinnoDog> Careful, fumes from burned caps are pretty noxious
<Samuraialba> yeah
<Samuraialba> almost got sick
<ChinnoDog> I discovered this the first time I blew a cap while wiring a circuit. I had to recover from that before continuing.
<ChinnoDog> That board is pretty old. It might be from the time period with the mass distribution of defective caps.
<ChinnoDog> Pretty much all motherboards from that year have bulging caps
<Samuraialba> yeah
<Samuraialba> noticed a few bulging near the PCIE
<Samuraialba> Hope my Radeon 4670 is ok
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-12
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jackson> Happy Mothers Day all you Mothers
<ChinnoDog> Hi peeps
<ChinnoDog> The brick-like battery is now installed on my phone. It isn't quite as big as a tricorder from TNG but it is big.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-05
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything els
<InHisName> morn-ing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-06
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I'm playing left4dead. On ubuntu. Oh happy days.
<rmg51> I'm reading the morning paper
<JonathanD> on ubuntu?
<rmg51> that and my nook
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> JonathanD: you allowed yourself to be sucked into playing a game ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: yes.
<InHisName> tsk tsk
<waltman> JonathanD: all those zombies aren't going to kill themselves.
<waltman> or maybe they will. Zombies are kind of dumb.
<JonathanD> A good point.
<JonathanD> waltman: it didn't work on 12.04 though, so I'm happy to be able to play now.
<waltman> excellent
 * waltman is getting ready to teach his students about recursion
<InHisName> Is it recursion I used to write a java program to solve the 'Towers of Hanoi' mind game ?
<pvl1> hello
<waltman> InHisName: almost certainly
<waltman> though I'm not sure why you called it a "mind game"
<adom> ChinnoDog: What arcade? Or is that a place?
<adom> Oh that Arcade Electronis place.
<ChinnoDog> adom: Arcade Electronics.
<adom> Hmm seems cool.
<ChinnoDog> yes
<adom> Honestly, Courtney would yell at me if I added anymore electronics to my inventory.
<ChinnoDog> Tell her she is allowed to have hobbies too.
<adom> Not to say I have a lot of electronics, but I have a bunch of old tech (P4 laptops, abandoned LCDs, etc.) that I want to keep for future projects, and she hates to see them lying around as it is.
<ChinnoDog> So, you are being a pack rat
<adom> Haha I do tell her that, and she does, but her hobbies like gardening doesn't take up space in our spare bedroom.
<adom> yes
<ChinnoDog> Holding on to stuff with intended use but without any planned use.
<adom> guilty
<adom> Don't judge me!
<ChinnoDog> throw it away
<adom> Some of it I want to get rid of, but I can't just throw it away. It's useful, just needs someone like 15-year-old me that will actually use it.
<adom> Or worth a few bucks.
<adom> I have a box of stuff listing on Craigslist. Whole box is probably worth $100-125 but can't sell any of the individual things. :/
<adom> #firstworldproblems
<ChinnoDog> pack rat
<ChinnoDog> I agree with Courtney. No new electronics until you do something with the garbage you aren't using.
<adom> But I mean, World of Warcraft isn't going to play itself.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-07
<pvl1> hello
<SamuraiAlba> Hail
<SamuraiAlba> afk noms
<pvl1> im hungry toor good point
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> morning
<SamuraiAlba> just got home from an ER trip
<SamuraiAlba> YAY!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning all, including mr bacon
<InHisName> awww, he left already, so no bacon jokes today
<pvl1> hm want bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Going to PA today.
<ChinnoDog> Hershey Park tomorrow!
<JonathanD> fun
<ChinnoDog> The girlfriend has never been to the park. Should be a good time.
<InHisName> nice day for it too ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-09
<pvl1> today was beautiful
<InHisName> Now we have a NEW today,  good morning everybody !
<pvl1> morning InHisName
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning pvl1
<jedijf> from twitter: Calling out to #dev #evangelists need help with  sponsoring 4 #highschool #hack bit.ly/1qmRLhh sponsors dropped last min  help pls
<jedijf> 16:23 < jedijf> http://philly.hshackers.org/
<jedijf> tomorrow, Sat May 10th
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters, dumb birds and everything else
<erstazi> Yarg! How is everyone?
<teddy-dbear> I'm good
<JonathanD> Good
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-05
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower_> Mornin rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Clicked on an iso just now and firefox opened the iso in the browser instead of downloading.
<JonathanD> Presently using 4GB of ram with a single tab open.
<lazyPower_> interesting response to clicking on a link
<lazyPower_> i would have thought the MIMETYPE would have triggered a download.
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, dumb birds and everything else
<ChinnoDog> dumb birds?
<teddy-dbear> turkeys :-D
<WorkingTurkey> f off
<WorkingTurkey> i resent that
<teddy-dbear> you are what you are ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-06
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower_> o/
<rmg51> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, silly turkey and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> workin turk
<WorkingTurkey> that's life
<teddy-dbear> still silly :-D
<waltman> teddy-dbear: I thought chocolate was life!
<teddy-dbear> for me it is
<teddy-dbear> but not for a silly turkey
<jackson> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<TengokuNoIsan> Greetz!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-07
<jackson> hay TengokuNoIsan
<lazyPower_> \o
<jackson> o/
<rmg51> Morning
<TengokuNoIsan> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, silly turkey and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, silly turkey and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-09
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-10
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter1s and everything else
<teddy-dbear> critter1s?
<teddy-dbear> where did that 1 come from?
<teddy-dbear> stupid keyboard :P
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-11
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> howdy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-12
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-15
<jackson> WHOWAS LINUX-PROBE
<jackson> MORNING ALL
<jackson> darn caps
<jackson> :)
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> morn rmg51
<rmg51> first time in a long while nay one has been up and active this early on a Sunday
<jackson> well cant sleep u?
<jackson> bbl
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> It is like we have a teddy bot
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!  I ahve a server or sale.  Dell Poweredge 2900, with 2 73GB 15K RPM SAS drives, 8GB ram, and dual Quad core Xeon 2.5Ghz CPUs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> morning
<L3gacy> I just registered njlan.party :)
<lazyPower> Disco!
<lazyPower> what do you play at njlan?
<L3gacy> It will be a sire for promoting NJ LAN parties/gatherings :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: table at FOSSCON?
<jedijf> teddy-dbear: table at FOSSCON?
<teddy-dbear> I'm in
<rmg51> if Teddy drives I'll come ;-)
<jedijf> yay
<ChinnoDog> fosscon again
<teddy-dbear> it's been nearly a whole year (almost) ;-)
<JonathanD> woot woot
<JonathanD> jedijf: HAM talk AND a testing session?
<waltman> table at FOSSCON!
<waltman> maybe I'll actually remember to go to the gpg keysigning this year!
<romanstatic> hello, I would like to know if someone can help me. Ive installed zerotier on 16.04  when i launched the app i get error creating child process
<romanstatic> I'm not sure what to do
<romanstatic> thanks
<jthan> Hi romanstatic!  A quick google makes this seem like it's an error when you open your terminal, perhaps, but not necessarily when you run zerotier itself.  I'm about to head out the door myself (I'm at work!) but this question may be better suited for #ubuntu anyhow.  Someone here may chime in who can help a bit later on, but it's hard to say
<romanstatic> thank you
<jthan> If I find myself around later and you're still here I'll check in and see if you made any progress ;-)
<romanstatic> ok
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else\
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything els
